# Casablanca - Morocco



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Casablanca (Spanish for "whitehouse" {Casa = House, blanca = white} ; Amazigh: Anfa; Standard Arabic: الدار البيضاء; Moroccan Arabic: dar beïda) is a city in western Morocco, located on the Atlantic Ocean. It is the capital of the Greater Casablanca region.

With a population of 3.1 million (3.85 million in the "greater Casablanca" (September 2005 census), Casablanca is Morocco's largest city as well as its chief port. It's also the biggest city in the Maghreb and the third biggest city in the entire continent of Africa. With a majority of the modern economic sector being based in the Casablanca region, and the Casablanca area being dominant in industrial and service sector activity, it is often and justifiably referred to as the economic capital, although Morocco's political capital is Rabat. It is also the primary naval base for the Royal Moroccan Navy.

Casablanca is the leading city hosting headquarters and main industrial facilities for the leading Moroccan and international companies based in Morocco. Industrial statistics show Casablanca retains its historic position as the main industrial zone of the country. The Port of Casablanca is considered as Morocco's chief port and as one of the largest artificial ports in the world. It is also the largest port of the Maghreb and North Africa.



Credits: www.beurfm.net www.casafree.com www.wikipedia.org 




































































































































































































































Hassan2 Mosque of Casablanca (World's 3rd biggest mosque and the tallest mosque minaret in the world(200m)):


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source: FLICKR by milamber


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Here's looking at you, kid.


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

nice city, and is easy to remind at least for me because has a spanish name..... so spaniards gave it that name?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks muttie and casamor for these pics!


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

Casablanca is beautiful. I like it.

Thanks for the pics kay:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

VIRUS said:


> nice city, and is easy to remind at least for me because has a spanish name..... so spaniards gave it that name?


In the past, there was a small white house here in Casablanca, the portuguese used to call it "la casa blanca" so Moroccans didn't change the name! In google earth you will not find Casablanca but "Dar el Beida" it's name in arabic!


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

very modern looking in some pics.

though i highly doubt it´s africa´s 3rd largest city. i can name you 3 larger ones than casablanca

lagos
johannesburg
cairo

nice pics


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

casablanca I think is 7th or 8th largest city in africa


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Wonderful pics, looks very modern!!!

Wonderful Casablanca!


----------



## davee08 (Feb 3, 2008)

casablanca is beautiful thx for pics


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Casablanca is the place to be if you want to see old colonial buildings.. there are still a lot of them, some in good condition! (like the Sony building)


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

futureproof said:


> very modern looking in some pics.
> 
> though i highly doubt it´s africa´s 3rd largest city. i can name you 3 larger ones than casablanca
> 
> ...


It's the 6th most populated city in Africa but the 3rd or 4th largest one after Cairo and Lagos and maybe Johannesburg, we have a lot of industrial zones here between neighbouhoods! :lol:


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

casamore the east side of casablanca is very industrial ( black rock , ain sebba , sidi bernoussi ) 

the west side is beautiful and residencial with olot of stores and single family home nightclubs and so on ( bourgobge , anfa , ain diab )
of course there are so many ultra modern parts mixed with very historical areas I love the marriff and the new medina areas


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

karim aboussir said:


> casamore the east side of casablanca is very industrial ( black rock , ain sebba , sidi bernoussi )
> 
> the west side is beautiful and residencial with olot of stores and single family home nightclubs and so on ( bourgobge , anfa , ain diab )
> of course there are so many ultra modern parts mixed with very historical areas I love the marriff and the new medina areas


I live in Maârif near The Mohamed 5 Stadium 
Sidi Maarouf is also industrial, Casablanca gets bigger everyday! haha :banana:


----------



## xanathar (Mar 19, 2008)

Casablanca is historic, modern and very nice African city. Genius loci in old colonial architecture houses is awesome!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Casablanca is great :cheers:
Thanks!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

OH YES SIDI MAAROUf that is a very boombing suburb a very fast growing area just getting bigger and bigger also california another suburb very rich area that is growing and growing so fast I remmeber that area was nothing but farm land when I was 12 before I moved to america in 1986


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Casablanca colonial buildings - Source FLICKR:


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Wonderful, looks more interesting and certainly more vibrant than Rabat.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ellegante metropolis, is endeed more vibrant than Rabat...


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Casablanca is more noisy than Rabat and bigger!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

rabat is nice too but it is olot more quiet than casablanca


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source: Google


----------



## Lenovo (Mar 23, 2008)

lovely city, I'd love to see more of morocco


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2181/2491235192_d7418477a1.jpg?v=0[/img

[img]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3062/2490416415_926e41935e.jpg?v=0


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Muttie!
Some pics that I have on my PC!


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

Beautiful!! Got to visit in close future, that's for sure :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

I haven't seen any Logan cars ! I know they are exported to Marroco from Romania! Besides this, the city looks good!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Bogdan Alexandru said:


> I haven't seen any Logan cars ! I know they are exported to Marroco from Romania! Besides this, the city looks good!












The red car is a Logan!


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

^^ I belive I see one on the last shot (with Casablanca Technopark), above the red flag ^^ BTW: Logans are exported to many countries, but AFAIK not to Morocco. That's because Logans are manufactured in.... yes exactly, in Casablanca :lol: Also in Russia, Brasil, Colombia, Iran, India.


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

yes casablanca is cool city but it has share of problems as well 
mohammed the fith boulevard needs olot of fixing up ! are there any plans to restore these beautiful art deco buildings ???


----------



## dlouval (Mar 28, 2008)

Very beautiful city. What are incomes for average person in Casablanca/Dar al Beida?


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

casablanca has olot of poor sections and olot of rich sections as far as I know howerver I think the middle class is growing still a small group but growing correct me if I am wrong but that is what think it is 
west side western suburbs = middle class rich 
east side eastern suburbs = industrial working class/ middle class
south side southern suburbs = poor 
downtown clean and historic = mixed
center districks = working class


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Every city has it's poor suburbs! You can find poor people everywhere even in New York, Paris, London and Dubai...!!! We can't live in a perfect world!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

casamore true I agree 100 %


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

also coastal suburbs of casablanca like sidi rahal dar bouazza mohammedia zenata bousnika bay are growing very fast olot of gorgeous devollepments are happening in these areas


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

karim aboussir said:


> also coastal suburbs of casablanca like sidi rahal dar bouazza mohammedia zenata bousnika bay are growing very fast olot of gorgeous devollepments are happening in these areas


I love Mohammedia, Bouznika and Sidi Rahal!
Bouznika Bay is very expensive!


----------



## chinatown (Nov 8, 2005)

looks really nice!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

mohammedia now that is where I would buy a holiday home bousnika bay yes so gorgeous but it tooo expensive like U said 
dar bouazza sidi rahal is coming olong well but they are expensive as well ?


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

1000city said:


> ^^ I belive I see one on the last shot (with Casablanca Technopark), above the red flag ^^ BTW: Logans are exported to many countries, but AFAIK not to Morocco. That's because Logans are manufactured in.... yes exactly, in Casablanca :lol: Also in Russia, Brasil, Colombia, Iran, India.


You beat me at my own game, I should have known that!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

have U noticed the southwestern suburbs the coastal suburbs are growing very fast olot of new devollement there but u know what about southeast sidi moumen area any progress there ?


----------



## Asbestos (Nov 29, 2003)

CasaMor said:


> In the past, there was a small white house here in Casablanca, the portuguese used to call it "la casa blanca" so Moroccans didn't change the name! In google earth you will not find Casablanca but "Dar el Beida" it's name in arabic!


Portuguese used to called it "a casa branca",and then when portugal and its posessions were part of Spain the name changed to "casablanca",in spanish


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Well its still blanca, thats for sure  

Source, Google:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice pics!
Karim Bouznika is in Rabat Salé Zemmou Zaer region! 
Sidi Rahal is expensive! Dar Bouaza i don't know, I have some doubt!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

WELL I THINK BOUZNIKA BAY IS LIKE EXACTLY 1/2 WAY BETWEEN CASA RABAT OH BOY IF I HAS MONEY I WOULD BUY A PLACE THERE BRING MY AMERICAN FRIENDS HAVE A GREAT TIME IN MOROCCO LOL I AM DREAMING ! BUT HEY IT IS GOOD TO DREAM


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

U REALLY DO SEE SOME GORGEOUS PARTS OF CASABLANCA LOVE THE PALM TREES AFFECTS AND SOME OF THE COOL BUILDINGS 
CASA I KNOW IT CAN BE DONE !!!!!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Wait for 2012  !
Bouznika is about 75kms from Casablanca and 23kms from Rabat!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

no it is not that far from casa it about 50 km both directions 1/2 between the 2 major metro areas !!!!! LOL


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

I CAN ONLY IMAGINE CASA IN 2012 OR 2015 WOW I CAN WAIT


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm so exited!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Muttie said:


>


I thought that only Athens has such traffic like this, but i was wrong :lol::lol:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I saw worse! It's always like this here in Casablanca! :nuts:


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

LES TAXIS ROUGES


----------



## Hubert Pollak (Dec 4, 2007)

It doesn't look so good. There are too much cars and too much advertisment and too less pedastrian spaces on these photos.


----------



## madao (Feb 18, 2007)

Hubert Pollak said:


> It doesn't look so good. There are too much cars and too much advertisment and too less pedastrian spaces on these photos.


well they are working on that 
there are being build several tunnels for under the city 
and bike lane and stuff


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Hubert Pollak said:


> It doesn't look so good. There are too much cars and too much advertisment and too less pedastrian spaces on these photos.


It's about 4millions people! So it's normal!
It's the city center on these pics!


----------



## beato_salu (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice pics! I liked so much... and the city seems to be very well organized, with a good urbanism.

Congrats!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

today is october 5 th 2057 hey guys let go to the top of the mohamed 6 tower that skyscraper was built in 2045 ok all the way up to the 120 th floor wow what a lovely view 
I am an old man I remenmber my young days long time ago morocco has changed so much it is now top 30 nation in world look at case it is more than 7000 km2 holy moly I am now 84 years old still in good health !!! mohamed the 6th god bless him still doing well at age 94 that is amazing oldest king in world I have knomed casamore for 50 years ! wow just amazing I am so happy to see morocco do so well at my old age remmenber the mohamed 5h airport now there the casa rabat metroplex international airport opened in 2037 amazing place we got like 22 malls and 16 golf course look at all of nouasseur and mediouna wow I have a great grand child he is 5 and he is listening !!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

I SHOULD WRITE MOVIES lol


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

What an imagination! I love your story all of this may probably happen! Why not!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.skyscrapercity.com

Anfa Avenue:


























Hassan 2 Mosque:


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

great city, thanks for the pitures!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

anfa avenue has olot of very expensive condos


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

There's 3 different parts of this avenue!
Racine
Gauthier
and The City Center
Racine is very expensive! J'adore, j'adore Dior!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr and imageshack:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

My city! I love it!


----------



## anOz (Mar 16, 2008)

May I request for Jakarta Road pictures at Casablanca...
Thanx...nice thread..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photo-update kay:


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't think you can truly love the city, in which you were born. Maybe after you move somewhere else for 10 years and then return.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

You're maybe right!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.flickr.com

Summer in Casablanca's Ain Diab:


----------



## African Lion (May 28, 2007)

A hidden gem. I was surprised by the development of the city. I talked to a lady that went there and she said it was dirty. What was she looking at, Casablanca looks like a developed western city. Other African cities have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Some suburbs are dirty like Bronx and Queens in New York, every city has it's dirty suburbs! Casablanca is so big so maybe that your friend went just to poor suburbs! lol


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Cool pics CasaMor


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

yes true some suburbs are very gettho like sidi moumen sidi othmane others are so expensives and beautiful 
like mohammedia sidi rahal ain diab dar bouazza 
and some are middle class like sidi maarouf bouskoura ain sebba 
casablanca has all types of neighboorhoods


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Lol skayri m3a rassek lol


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Dusty, perhaps, but still very interesting for people who have never been there! Casablanca has a very exotic reputation, and it is always wonderful to see more pictures from there. 

But to CasaMor and Slaoui, please edit in credits for your photos, as all photography in this section must be credited. I hate deleting pictures. 

Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> Dusty, perhaps, but still very interesting for people who have never been there! Casablanca has a very exotic reputation, and it is always wonderful to see more pictures from there.


I agree  Casablanca its very nice city


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

that hotel looks so cool at night love that affects with blue dots !!! neat ! and yes casablanca is a port city port cities have industrial ugly areas but it is also very nice 
the city's west side neighboorhoods are so beautiful for the most part


----------



## CODM (Jul 11, 2008)

Nikkodemo said:


> Wonderful pics, looks very modern!!!
> 
> Wonderful Casablanca!


CASABLANCA IS THE 3D BIGGEST CITY AFTER CAIRO,ALXANDRIA


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

No Casablanca is bigger than Alexandria!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Slaoui les hotels c'est le Novotel et Ibis?


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

no it is not by population casablanca is the 7th or 8th largest city in africa but yep I do like casablanca


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

You know they say that population in Casa is 4,5millions officialy but it's much more i'm sure that it's minimum 6 or 7 millions for all the region of greater Casablanca!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.flickr.com


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

I get all types of figures some say casa only has 2 million others says as much as 12 to 15 million people !!! so I do not know the real population


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

casablanca 3.000.000


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Slaoui les hotels c'est le Novotel et Ibis?


Oui, et on attend toujours le sofitel qui est magnifique en maquette !


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Daano said:


> casablanca 3.000.000


Ca c'est juste le centre de Casa!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

karim aboussir said:


> I get all types of figures some say casa only has 2 million others says as much as 12 to 15 million people !!! so I do not know the real population


Lol 12 to 15 million would be half of the country. Dont even listen to those figures.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes it's too much! It's between 6 and 7 millions!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

ah ok so 6 to 7 million is for the metro area right ? the city is 3 million but the grand casablanca is 6 to 7 million right ?
thanks


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes! Bravooo! haha


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Double.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Some old colonial buildings.

Source Flickr:


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Rihanna concert in Casablanca :


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

héhé, I was there, It was very good!


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Maârif! My neighborhood! I love it!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

yes maarif is so cool I heard it changed olot for the better I have not been there since 1995


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Since 1995? lol
-Many shops (Zara, Massimo Dutti, Stradivarius, Jennyfer, Aldo, Mango, Roberto Cavalli, Lacoste, Levi's, Bvlgari, Dior, RG512, Planet Sport, Energie, Tous, Von Dutch, Promod, La Senza, Springfield, Guess, Timberland, Diesel, Morgan, Cartier, Kalista, Chopard, Celio, Women's Secret, Marrionaud...)
-The Twin Center
-Many buildings
...and more!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh Maârif again! Love it! 
Thanks Muttie


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Muttie said:


>


I like that building...


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

It's the "art modern" architectural decoration


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep, the building is nice.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

it reminds me Montevideo.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

It's a great city! My city, I love it!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

yes it is and it will be better by 2020


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

really surprising city kay:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.flickr.com


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Slaoui, why did you post my photo? :O


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr;


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Anoual and 2 Mars avenues, nice job Muttie!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source google:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


>


I see that modern architecture in Casablanca and other cities of Morocco is awesome!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

It's Zara in this photo!  Do you know it?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> It's Zara in this photo!  Do you know it?


Yes, i know Zara... I'm not shopping from this store but in Greece, Zara stores should be around 40 or maybe more.....


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Yes, i know Zara... I'm not shopping from this store but in Greece, Zara stores should be around 40 or maybe more.....


Try it! It's very good!


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep! Zara and Bershka are great. You know - inditex is inditex .


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Pull&Bear and Massimo Dutti too!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

OK! ^^


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Very nice looking city!


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Cette photo a deja été postée!


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

casablanca by night


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Vue de casa


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool! Nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


> Vue de casa


Nice skyline


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

unfortunately I couldn't find a pic including twin center in its skyline hno:
If somebody post it it will be great


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

This picture is so old, there was no Twin Center at that time! 
Maybe you need to take a new one!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

did you the sprawl WOW ! it looks endless


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Any pics from Twin center...


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Here is the Twin Center! 
Source: SSC


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

yes I like that pic of twin center cool angle shot


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Atlas tower


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Some pictures I found on the net


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Twin Center


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

I finally found a skyline pic when the twin are present :cheers:


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

cool


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice, the old buildings of the city center must be renoved!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

CasaMor said:


> Nice, the old buildings of the city center must be renoved!


yes I agree 100 % let us hope these clowns wake up and renovate some of the buildings 
the atlas tower for some reason I love that tower it is one of my favorite casablanca needs more towers like that


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

I like atlas tower too. It's my favourite in casa so far, I agree that we definitely should have more of these towers I heard some projects are being built.
Is it true ? I mean really really true ?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes, in the marina, casa port and casa nearshore, it's sure!


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

I've seen the real project casa nearshore
and i can tell you that there is no tower including it
the project is for real i guess but with no tower


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

The tower is included  look their website: www.casanearshore.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Really nice shots, one of the best in this thread :banana:

I liked this one a lot :lol:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

And this pic


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

CasaMor said:


>


What is it ? and where is it ? awesome pic


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Anfa Avenue!


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Just amazing ! :cheers: But don't you think it's a little bit modern for an avenue


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Lol no, it's an old building  and Anfa Avenue is very modern! It seems that u don't know Casa very well!


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

You're probably right , but i wanted to say that it's TOO modern for an avenue


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Here's a great pic yoo bad it's small


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


> Here's a great pic yoo bad it's small


Nice job :applause:, those buildings need some renovation!


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Cool wouldn't think at all that Casablanca would look like this...it looks like a very nice city:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Casablanca is very cool :cheers:
Very nice pics :cheers:


----------



## CODM (Jul 11, 2008)

CASABLANCA IS DEFINITLY THE MOST MODERN CITY OF NORTH AFRICA AND PERHAPS AMONGST THE 3 MOST MODERN CITIES IN AFRICA.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> haha Thanks christos, thank you all!


Welcome...


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Source: SSC


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Could anyone post some pics with skyscrapers/highrises? :cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Could anyone post some pics with skyscrapers/highrises? :cheers:


Casablanca has only few skyscrapers but many others are under construction! :cheers:


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

that is nice to see more skyscrapers under construction I can not wait to see that 
casablanca is getting better and better sure there is still much work to be done but it is improving alot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks CasaMor :cheers: ^^


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Thanks CasaMor :cheers: ^^


You're welcome!


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Did you post some pics of the constructed part of the project Casa nearshore Casamor ?


CasaMor said:


>


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Just someones!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's another one!


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

I can't wait for the tower to be done . Et pour la gare casaport, J'ai entendu dire que la construction a commencé pour la tour, j'espere que quelqu'un va mettre des tofs :lol:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


> I can't wait for the tower to be done . Et pour la gare casaport, J'ai entendu dire que la construction a commencé pour la tour, j'espere que quelqu'un va mettre des tofs :lol:


Ah bon? Qui t'as dit ca? Je passe raaarement devant, j'habite loin!


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ Personne , mais en fait on a dit que tt sera fini en 2010. Donc j'ai présumé que ca a comencé, et en plus la gare de salé est deja a moitié construite j'y suis passé hier, alors je me suis dit que c'était de meme pour Casablanca


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


> ^^ Personne , mais en fait on a dit que tt sera fini en 2010. Donc j'ai présumé que ca a comencé, et en plus la gare de salé est deja a moitié construite j'y suis passé hier, alors je me suis dit que c'était de meme pour Casablanca


Euh pour la gare je ne sais pas, je pense que c'est encore en stand by, en ce qui concerne les immeules de la marina ils ont deja commencé les travaux, les grues sont installées et la marina est deja prete apparement mais rien n'est sur je ne me suis pas rendu sur place pour m'assurer! :cheers:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Des que tu as des photos tu les postes stp . J'ai envie de voir comment se passe la construction.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


> Des que tu as des photos tu les postes stp . J'ai envie de voir comment se passe la construction.


Okey!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Its nice building ^^


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ jawad5666, you don't have to say where you took the photos from, just credit WHO took them, the SOURCE, even if that source happens to be YOU, and then simply say so by inserting that credit here with your/the photos. At least this is my understanding of what Taller, Better is asking for anyway. :cheers:


Thanks for the explanations


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes, that is exactly what the rules are, and thanks to Parisian Girl for the explanation! We should be posting our own photos in threads in Urban Showcase section, and use this Cityscapes section for pictures from the internet. Even if we take the photos ourselves, we say so. If people post photos in this section with no credits, sadly we have to delete them!


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

Muttie said:


> Source Flickr:
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2181/2491235192_d7418477a1.jpg?v=0[/img
> 
> [img]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3062/2490416415_926e41935e.jpg?v=0


Hello, on the round building I saw a French inscription reading BRASSERIES DU MAROC which means Morrocan Breweries. Do they brew only alcohol free beer and did they get approval by Sharia (Islamic law) courts? 
Is Casablanca inhabited in part by people who do not read Arabic but do know the Latin alphabet? Why are there so much signs and inscriptions in Latin alphabet? Usually, education starts with learning the national alphabet (Greek in Greece, Cyrillic in Russia, etc) and the foreign alphabets are learned only later by people with advanced studies. Does Casablanca have an educational system which teaches Arabic to part of the population and Latin/French to others? Some adverts and signs are NOT even in Arabic script!


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

Muttie said:


> Source Google:


Hola, muy sorprendente, pero porqué las inscipciones de las tiendas no vienen en árabe? Pensé que Marruecos era un país de habla árabe, o es que parte de la población no domina en alfabeto árabe? No se estudia obligatoriamente el árabe y su alfabeto en los colegios? Normalmente, las tiendas vienen rotuladas en el idioma nacional del país salvo si se dirigen a un público extranjero (turistas). 
Alguién conoce la situación lingusitica de Casablanca y me puede explicar eso de la ausencia del idioma nacional en tiendas?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

domtoren said:


> Hello, on the round building I saw a French inscription reading BRASSERIES DU MAROC which means Morrocan Breweries. Do they brew only alcohol free beer and did they get approval by Sharia (Islamic law) courts?
> Is Casablanca inhabited in part by people who do not read Arabic but do know the Latin alphabet? Why are there so much signs and inscriptions in Latin alphabet? Usually, education starts with learning the national alphabet (Greek in Greece, Cyrillic in Russia, etc) and the foreign alphabets are learned only later by people with advanced studies. Does Casablanca have an educational system which teaches Arabic to part of the population and Latin/French to others? Some adverts and signs are NOT even in Arabic script!


Alcohol is not prohibited in Morocco, you can buy it from supermarkets or other Alcohol shops...but it's prohibited to drink it in the street!

Morocco is a francophonic country, Moroccans speak Arabic, Amazigh and French, the official language is of course Arabic but since primary school we start to study French and studies after the high school are in French! All adverts and signs are writen in Arabic and French! 
In the north of Morocco (Tangier, Tetouan, Mdiq, Fnideq...), people speak also Spanish!


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

domtoren said:


> Hello, on the round building I saw a French inscription reading BRASSERIES DU MAROC which means Morrocan Breweries. Do they brew only alcohol free beer and did they get approval by Sharia (Islamic law) courts?


Er is geen Sharia wetgeving alleen het familie recht van de Sharia geld in Marokko.



domtoren said:


> Is Casablanca inhabited in part by people who do not read Arabic but do know the Latin alphabet?


Op Marokkaanse scholen wordt er zowel het arabische alfabet aangeleerd als het latijnse 



domtoren said:


> Why are there so much signs and inscriptions in Latin alphabet?


Verwesterd en door de kolonisatie van Frankrijk en Spanje



domtoren said:


> Usually, education starts with learning the national alphabet (Greek in Greece, Cyrillic in Russia, etc) and the foreign alphabets are learned only later by people with advanced studies. Does Casablanca have an educational system which teaches Arabic to part of the population and Latin/French to others? Some adverts and signs are NOT even in Arabic script!


Marokko bestaat ongeveer pas 50 jaar door kolonisatie van zowel Frankrijk en Spanje. Dus alles gaat nog steeds in die talen zoals wij dat nu hebben met Suriname


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Source: www.wikipedia.org

The languages of Morocco are classical Arabic as an official language (it is the "classical" Arabic of the Qur'an, literature and news media), also the country has a distinctive dialect of Arabic known as Moroccan Arabic or Darija. Approximately 6 million Moroccans speak Berber — which exists in Morocco in three different dialects (Tarifit, Tashelhit, and Tamazight) — either as a first language or bilingually with the spoken Arabic dialect. French, which remains Morocco's unofficial third language, is taught universally and still serves as Morocco's primary language of commerce and economics; it is also widely used in education and government. Morocco is a member of La Francophonie. Amazigh (Berber) activists have struggled for half a century for the recognition of their language as the official language of Morocco in the Moroccan constitution. They also demand that this language should be taught in all Moroccan schools and universities.

Take a look here! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Languages_of_Morocco


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

Slaoui said:


>


My favourite beer:cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Erolisk said:


> My favourite beer:cheers:


lol sskayri lakhour! :lol::cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

jawad5666 said:


> Thanks for the explanations





Taller said:
 

> Yes, that is exactly what the rules are, and thanks to Parisian Girl for the explanation! We should be posting our own photos in threads in Urban Showcase section, and use this Cityscapes section for pictures from the internet. Even if we take the photos ourselves, we say so. If people post photos in this section with no credits, sadly we have to delete them!


Very welcome guys! Keep up the great work!  :cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pix as always ^^


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.flickr.com


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Really nice updates


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> lol sskayri lakhour! :lol::cheers:


it's 15 dhs a bottle,excellent taste:colgate:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Source: SSC by abdel1


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Few pics from me:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/987903291/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2306953260/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/237884579/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alkanchaglar/2720232309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2306152163/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/c-j-b/333236518/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alkanchaglar/2721034988/


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks christos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome :cheers1:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

A few pics I took when I was in Casablanca this week-end


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL Jawad! Super!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

En fait, c'etait comment? Qu'est ce que t'as fait?


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Je suis parti au centre commerciale des twin, vu un film a megarama, fais un tour a ain diab, avec les nouveaux trucs qu'ils ont construit la bas,et en plus j'ai vu ou va etre construit le morocco mall . C'etait super


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

nice morocco!!
go morocco, go!!:banana:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


> Je suis parti au centre commerciale des twin, vu un film a megarama, fais un tour a ain diab, avec les nouveaux trucs qu'ils ont construit la bas,et en plus j'ai vu ou va etre construit le morocco mall . C'etait super


LOL super! T'as fait un grand tour alors! héhé :lol:



Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> nice morocco!!
> go morocco, go!!:banana:


Yes it's going! :lol::banana:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

With all the projects going on, ghadi nt9dmou mziane :cheers: , 3l a9al casablanca twli mn lmoudoun l3alamia f7al honk kong w new york .


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


> With all the projects going on, ghadi nt9dmou mziane :cheers: , 3l a9al casablanca twli mn lmoudoun l3alamia f7al honk kong w new york .


Inchallah! Mais elle est deja men lmoudoun l3alamiya lol :lol: :cheers:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Oui peut etre mais pas a leur niveau :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> En fait, c'etait comment? Qu'est ce que t'as fait?


Très belle kay:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ Yes I know :lol: Have you ever been to casablanca though ?


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ Yes I know :lol: Have you ever been to casablanca though ?


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

*Morocco*

I would love to visit Morocco some day. . . btw, which cities do you recommend the most ( for me it is more interesting the authenticity, culture & traditions )

As far as i know FEZ & MARRAKECH may be the cities to visit! 

Cheers from Mexico! :cheers:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Rabat is also a nice imperial city.


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

I recommand you to go visit Marrakech, fez, rabat, essaouira.When it comes to authenticity and culture They're the best to see kay: Casablanca would be worth to visit but it's too modern


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rabat its the capital, i think...


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Rabat its the capital, i think...


Yes it is! There's no tower in Rabat, it was prohibited but lately some towers were planned, the first one is Maroc Telecom's one, it's under construction!  :cheers:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

I really don't approve building towers in rabat. It's nice the way it is.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


> I really don't approve building towers in rabat. It's nice the way it is.


Why not?! :nuts: ^^
It deserves some highrises too like the other capitals, I can imagine Rabat with it's skyline that we can observe from Salé...! :lol::lol:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^I just like to see diversity in morocco  Rabat is the capital, it's nice and clean, no highrises or skyscrapers. Casablanca is the economic city, it needs to have skyscrapers. As for fez or Marrakech, they need to be preserved, since they're the traditionnal cities around here. See what i mean ? Every city will have its own something to be proud of


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Yes it is! There's no tower in Rabat, it was prohibited but lately some towers were planned, the first one is Maroc Telecom's one, it's under construction!  :cheers:


Thanks for the info and Maroc Telecom tower sounds interesting...


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


> ^^I just like to see diversity in morocco  Rabat is the capital, it's nice and clean, no highrises or skyscrapers. Casablanca is the economic city, it needs to have skyscrapers. As for fez or Marrakech, they need to be preserved, since they're the traditionnal cities around here. See what i mean ? Every city will have its own something to be proud of


OK OK, you're right! :lol: ^^



christos-greece said:


> Thanks for the info and Maroc Telecom tower sounds interesting...


Yup, the first skyscraper of the history of Rabat! :banana:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Yup, the first skyscraper of the history of Rabat! :banana:


Not really, we have Essaada buiding wich is as tall as Maroc Telecom tower 
Essaada buildings=17 floors
Maroc Telecom tower=20 floors I guess


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


> Not really, we have Essaada buiding wich is as tall as Maroc Telecom tower
> Essaada buildings=17 floors
> Maroc Telecom tower=20 floors I guess


héhé Esaada is ugly! :lol:
Maroc Telecom is a higher glass tower! 
:banana:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

You're right about that lol ! ^^
But we're supposed to talk about casablanca :lol:, it's the city's thread, so here's a pic 
Source: flickr.com










http://flickr.com/photos/3sth3r/29750201/

Don't you think that we should litteraly REMOVE some old buildings in casablanca, they're just too ugly (essaada )


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


> You're right about that lol ! ^^
> But we're supposed to talk about casablanca :lol:, it's the city's thread, so here's a pic
> Source: flickr.com
> 
> ...


Absolutly! You're right! ^^


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Some old pictures of Casablanca*

Source: www.darnna.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Great pics kay:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

It's amazing how the city kept its beauty over the years :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed ^^ :cheers:


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

I like that angle shot picture good job !!


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Indeed ^^ :cheers:


Yes, I know  for me it's one of the cities that makes morocco known to the rest of the world, even though some cities like rabat look cleaner and better than casablanca.


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

here is something strange my friend who studies urban planing told me that
RABAT METRO REGION is bigger than CASABLANCA METRO REGION in AREA
rabat area has more sprawl than casablanca 
but the population of casablanca is bigger than rabat 
what do you guys think ?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

karim aboussir said:


> here is something strange my friend who studies urban planing told me that
> RABAT METRO REGION is bigger than CASABLANCA METRO REGION in AREA
> rabat area has more sprawl than casablanca
> but the population of casablanca is bigger than rabat
> what do you guys think ?


Yes, he's right! ^^










Greater Casablanca is 5 = about 5millions (Casablanca, Mohammedia, Mediouna, Bouskoura, Nouacer...)
Rabat-Salé-Zemmour-Zaër is 12 = about 3,7millions (Rabat, Salé, Skhirat, Khemisset, Temara, Bouznika...)

:cheers:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Of course, but still , casablanca is booming faster than rabat, even if rabat has more sprawl than casablanca


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos Erolisk ^^


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Great pics :cheers: did you take them by yourself ?


----------



## lilip (Jan 28, 2009)

nice


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


> Great pics :cheers: did you take them by yourself ?


Nop


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Source: google.fr


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Medinati al habiba! Ana ouhibouha! loool


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ T'as bien de la chance d'habiter une ville comme ca


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


> ^^ T'as bien de la chance d'habiter une ville comme ca


wayli bienvenu hta nta!  ^^


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Lay ybarek fik a khay :lol:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Here's a pic that shows some of casablanca skyline,the quality isn't good, though










Source : A vid on youtube  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8MCQulqBpE


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

lol thanks! It's ok!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*2 Mars Boulevard*

SSC by abdel1


----------



## Kreiven (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice pics! Modern place!


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice city


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Great pic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2 "large" aerials pics about Casablabca:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2884946560/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2884112085/


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

wow Thanks Christos! :cheers:^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome CasaMor :cheers:


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

casablanca still look gd !!


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Source : http://www.visualtravelguide.org


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

The Novotel
































































Source: http://www.visualtravelguide.org


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Source : http://picasaweb.google.com









http://lh4.ggpht.com/_7R2bpIvYq3U/SFOrK6adS_I/AAAAAAAAAhA/eOH630QhNbY/s640/DSC03479.JPG


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Beautiful Morocco, enchanting Casa Blanca, nice thread, great pix!


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ Thank you a lot Enzo, and everyone else who come and see this thread :lol:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

You forgot the thread maker!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Ba7ib Awi! One of the best cities in the region!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> You forgot the thread maker!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for your support christos!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome ^^ :cheers:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> You forgot the thread maker!


Oups, really sorry


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

This is a great shot, thanks Casamor kay: And christos thanks for visiting us everytime you are online


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

WOW I love this shot 
U got some good skills there !!
great job


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Jawad! 

Source: flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Source: google.com


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Pics by night are sooo good  I hope you can find more of them .


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


> Pics by night are sooo good  I hope you can find more of them .


Yup absolutly! :cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Source: panormaio.com

Views from the Hassan II mosque minaret:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some awesome pics ^^

Adding few:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/milamber/379091398/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/milamber/1845396277/


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice ones ^^ Now my turn :lol:

Source: http://www.panoramio.com/









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/10152398.jpg

Source: http://www.prixdesvoyages.com/









http://images.travelnow.com/hotelimages/s/000000/000034A.jpg


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.flickr.com by me lol


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjdAetdj_zI&feature=related

I loved this vid  ^^


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjdAetdj_zI&feature=related
> 
> I loved this vid  ^^


lol pas mal! ^^
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, the video is nice indeed ^^


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks guys ^^ 

Some pics, Source : http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com









http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com/images/jetset5.jpg









http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com/images/jetset6.jpg









http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com/images/DSCN3379.JPG


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com/images/DSCN3386.JPG









http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com/images/DSCN3387.JPG

Source : http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com/


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com/images/maroc1920.JPG









http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com/images/YY0L31645.jpg









http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com/images/maroc2281.JPG

Source : http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com/


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Source : http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com/









http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com/images/DSCN3381.JPG









http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com/images/DSCN33741.JPG


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Source :http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Bravo Jawad ^^ y'en a que j'ai deja posté mais c'est pas grave!


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ah bon :nuts: dsl   En tout cas Voila des tofs que j'ai pris aujourd'hui :lol:

By me


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice contribution Thx


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos jawad5666 :cheers: thanks for sharing them kay:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

T'as bien utilisé ton appareil photo on dirait! haha Belles photos! Bravo!


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks guys ^^


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


> Thanks guys ^^


Welcome! ^^
Alors qu'est ce que t'as fait cette fois à Casa? :cheers::banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/milamber/276401971/

:cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

The Aquamosque Hassan II lol Thanks Christos!


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Welcome! ^^
> Alors qu'est ce que t'as fait cette fois à Casa? :cheers::banana:


La foire du livre bien sur


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Forgot to post those two


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL the city center!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those buildings are awesome ^^


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> www.beurfm.net by abdel1


c'est tres beau c'est ou a casablanca ?


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

Respectivement Ghandi,triangle d'or ,la 3ème j'imagine le quartier Californie


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Erolisk said:


> Respectivement Ghandi,triangle d'or ,la 3ème j'imagine le quartier Californie


Yup, Bb. Ghandi, Rue Ain Harrouda et Californie!  :cheers:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks ! 
yep these are very nice and expensive areas


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> thanks !
> yep these are very nice and expensive areas


Yup, Ain Harrouda is the most expensive street in Casablanca! ^^ :cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Strange how a city's name will be forever atached to a name of a movie...


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't get your point? what's so strange?


----------



## Rabat with love (Mar 7, 2009)

casablanca is a very modern and beautiful city
i like it


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

yep it is a modern city and very active city I like I said before some parts are just amazing and very clean but some parts are a total disaster that needs major renevation and clean up let us hope the authorities try to take care of some of very badly neglicted parts of the city


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics CasaMor including last one  Casablanca is a great city indeed


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Strange how a city's name will be forever atached to a name of a movie...


It's normal, the film took the city's name!  ^^



christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics CasaMor including last one  Casablanca is a great city indeed


Thanks christos! I do my best! :cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com by fighteramy


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ bleah. It don't like the big shopping chains for this.. Is it a big problem for them to create another brands for different regions?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


>


Those 2 buildings (the left and middle one) have very nice architecture style


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Those 2 buildings (the left and middle one) have very nice architecture style


Yup but so expensive!  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Yup but so expensive!  :cheers:


Yes indeed  looks really expensive


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Source: imageshack.us


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Mister79 said:


> Source: imageshack.us


where is that ? looks nice and look at the palm tree that is cool !!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Why don't they remove that tree lol it's in the center of the road lol


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

the middle class in casablanca I would say are 
ain sebaa 
sidi maarouf 
parts of downtown maybe like le belevedere 
parts of oulfa 
sebta 
any other areas of casablanca that are considered middle class ???


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Middle class ? I would say Bourgogne, some parts in Racine, Houbous, etc.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

I love habous I forgot about habous districk 
quartier palmier is middle class too ?


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

Palmier middle class ,i don't think so:lol:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Erolisk said:


> Palmier middle class ,i don't think so:lol:


It is! ^^ :cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Erolisk said:


> Palmier middle class ,i don't think so:lol:


It is! ^^ :cheers:


----------



## zakaria89 (Nov 13, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Why don't they remove that tree lol it's in the center of the road lol


like cows in India ... the palm trees are sacred in Morocco


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Why don't they remove that tree lol it's in the center of the road lol


Actually that palm tree position (i think) its very nice :cheers: Its shame to cut the tree


----------



## go-moRocco (Mar 29, 2009)

slT !! sVp est ce Que quelqu1 pourrai changer la photo du skyline de casa sur le site wikipedia version anglaise pcq elle est c a t a s t r o p h i q u e 
plZZZZZZZZ
merci


----------



## go-moRocco (Mar 29, 2009)

aooofffff j'ai oublié le lien voila 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casablanca
j'adore les pHotos ils sont méga géga genial!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, indeed thev pic in wikipedia is quite old, and need change...


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

It's a picture of the Hassan II mosque and the old medina! Send an email to Wikipedia! haha


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

Source : Flickr.com


----------



## TAMAGoTTCHi (Jun 26, 2008)

... amazing !!!


----------



## MoroccanBeauty (Jul 22, 2006)

meziane hadchi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tvfoudres said:


>


Amazing pic


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing pic


Yup! The big building is a Saudi Palace & Mosque! It's the most expensive area in Morocco!  ^^


----------



## mastimos (Feb 24, 2009)

casa ya casa.. jjolies photos frero


----------



## drazen001 (Apr 5, 2009)

Bond James Bond said:


> Here's looking at you, kid.


Frankly my dear, I dont give a damn!!! because i will be gone with the wind..:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

Excellent pics thanx:cheers:


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

great updates


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

wow i like it


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> flickr.com


Good pastry shop ,i usually go there with my mother:cheers:


----------



## madao (Feb 18, 2007)

Erolisk said:


> Good pastry shop ,i usually go there with my mother:cheers:


ahah yess my father always buys from there:lol: and bring it with him


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing Casablanca cityscape scenes kay: very nice updated pics btw


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

WOW !!!! 
LOVE THAT 
how did you do that ? were you in a plane or helicopter ? 
U can see the amazing sprawl of casablanca 
thanks for sharing


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> WOW !!!!
> LOVE THAT
> how did you do that ? were you in a plane or helicopter ?
> U can see the amazing sprawl of casablanca
> thanks for sharing


THE TWIN CENTER! 
Amazing pics! Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

aaabbbccc said:


> WOW !!!!
> LOVE THAT
> how did you do that ? were you in a plane or helicopter ?
> U can see the amazing sprawl of casablanca
> thanks for sharing


They werent mine, but they were taken from the Twin Center Towers


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

oh ok the twin center that is right I forgot about that 
the view is specatcular I can only imagine sun sets !!!
there is a restaurant on last floor of twin center ?


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice pictures Muttie!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> oh ok the twin center that is right I forgot about that
> the view is specatcular I can only imagine sun sets !!!
> there is a restaurant on last floor of twin center ?


Yups, the 28th floor of the Kenzi Tower Hotel!  :cheers:


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Muttie said:


> Source Flickr:


belles photos! :cheers:


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

^^wow great aerial shots I love it. keep up the good work guys:banana:


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Great pics Muttie, the horizon looks endless


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow.. nice one.. seems the color of buildings are uniform...



Muttie said:


> Source Flickr:


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

regjeex said:


> wow.. nice one.. seems the color of buildings are uniform...


That's why it's called Casablanca^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Muttie said:


> Source Flickr:


I full quote them me too, because those pics are really great Muttie :cheers: kay:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com by fighteramy


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Nikon D80


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Nikon D80


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I have seen many photos about this spot in Casablanca in different internet programs (flickr, photobucket, panoramio etc). Should be one of the "not" spots in Casablanca, yes?


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Is casablanca is a capital of morocco?


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

regjeex said:


> Is casablanca is a capital of morocco?


No, Rabat is the capital


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I have seen many photos about this spot in Casablanca in different internet programs (flickr, photobucket, panoramio etc). Should be one of the "not" spots in Casablanca, yes?


Hein??? ^^


----------



## Morockan'roll (Apr 21, 2009)

such a beautiful city


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

ah ok thanks..



Muttie said:


> No, Rabat is the capital


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

nice pics !


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com by fighteramy


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

Source : Flickr


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

AL KORA the ball use to have glass until 1984 or so 
why did they get rid of the glass ?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

They renovated the ball but they forgot the underground!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tvfoudres said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice. always wanted to visit.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> very nice. always wanted to visit.


You're welcome!  ^^


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

more photos :
sourceanoramio
casablanca port




































lighthouse casablanca













































mohammed 5 airport


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice pics! Thanks!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice pics of casablanca!!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

nice thanks!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

@6y 4 ever, please credit photos posted in this forum to their source so that we don't have to delete them. Thank you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics of Casablanca indeed


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

Taller said:


> @6y 4 ever, please credit photos posted in this forum to their source so that we don't have to delete them. Thank you


ok


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

6y 4 ever said:


> mohammed 5 airport


Mohammed airport is very nice btw


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

source:flicker


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

6y 4 ever said:


> source:flicker


Franchement les tours Habous pourraient être pas mal avec un petit lifting! Ceci étant belles photos de Casablanca.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> some suburbs are rich others are poor and some are middle class
> casablanca has so much variety yep it is true they are trying to fix up sidi moumen


^^ Like all the other cities in the world!  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> ^^ I don't have, I've never been there! I think there's a lot of work in that area, they're demolishing slums to built houses to people in need!


O.K. then kay: no problem CasaMor


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Muttie said:


> Source Flickr:


Incredible pics. The buildings looks so homogen and the sprawl infinite.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Add this one to the collection! 

From beurfm.net


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *.Sue.*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Panther786*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Panther786*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Helena Paixão* ​


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

great pics casamor you took them ? good job


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Les dernières photos sont excellentes!!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Helena Paixão* ​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Helena Paixão*​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Nikon D300 | Sigma [email protected] | ƒ10 | ISO160 | Handheld | HDR -1/0/+1exp | Explore#34 | flickr


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

panoramio


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those old buildings of Casablanca are really awesome


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Belles photos!  



>


^^ C'est le palai royal?


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

Oui celui du Habbous ,à coté du Garage 3allal^^


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Erolisk said:


> Oui celui du Habbous ,à coté du Garage 3allal^^


Exactly


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

aaabbbccc said:


> just google it and type
> digital globe atlas
> click on it and u will see a map of world u can zoom in to casablanca notice how recent it is 2007
> google earth is from 2005 U will see alot of differences


Thanks for this excellent link


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2 aerial photos of Casablanca:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2884112085/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2884946560/


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks christos!  The empty area between the Mosque and the port is the new marina UC, with some towers!


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

that is great I just wish they would FIX THE OLD MEDINA KADIMA !!


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

Source : Flickr


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Great pictures !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Thanks christos!  The empty area between the Mosque and the port is the new marina UC, with some towers!


Sounds good, any recent photos?


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Don't think so, but I do hope that now since everyone's in vacation more people will take some new pics of the city and its projects


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Guy Laflamme1*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Guy Laflamme1*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Guy Laflamme1*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Guy Laflamme1*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *KQN Images*


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Je deteste les paraboles sur les immeubles, c'est trop moche! 
Belles photos sinon!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you guys for this amazing thread, I had a look at it several times but never knew that it would be my next destination :goodbye: From september It will be my new home for a year and I´m very excited about it: so many corners, culture and tastes to discover... Any recommendation where to rent house/appartment? (I´m an expatriate but unfortunately not a rich one..  )

Thank you again and please keep posting, I can´t think of a better way to discover this amazing city/land before I go there


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Filandon said:


> Thank you guys for this amazing thread, I had a look at it several times but never knew that it would be my next destination :goodbye: From september It will be my new home for a year and I´m very excited about it: so many corners, culture and tastes to discover... Any recommendation where to rent house/appartment? (I´m an expatriate but unfortunately not a rich one..  )
> 
> Thank you again and please keep posting, I can´t think of a better way to discover this amazing city/land before I go there


You're welcome! Try Maârif or Gauthier, it's an areas in Casablanca!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com by Milamber's portfolio


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> Je deteste les paraboles sur les immeubles, c'est trop moche!
> Belles photos sinon!


je sais c'est un grand probleme dans beaucoup de pays aussi 
je me demande si un jour ils vont enlever ces putains de paraboles et les remplacer avec les cables qui ne sont pas visibles


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Filandon said:


> Thank you guys for this amazing thread, I had a look at it several times but never knew that it would be my next destination :goodbye: From september It will be my new home for a year and I´m very excited about it: so many corners, culture and tastes to discover... Any recommendation where to rent house/appartment? (I´m an expatriate but unfortunately not a rich one..  )
> 
> Thank you again and please keep posting, I can´t think of a better way to discover this amazing city/land before I go there


I love it there too I was born in casablanca 
the diversity is amazing !!
there are many type of apts U can find U just have to do some research 
and good luck


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Hotel Ibis looking very nice; i wonder inside...


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

Source : http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/2659852.jpg


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Encore des paraboles, on dirait que les gens sont aveugles, ils ne voient pas que c'est moche! pfff


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> ^^ Encore des paraboles, on dirait que les gens sont aveugles, ils ne voient pas que c'est moche! pfff


je sais mais les gens veulent la TELE et il faut une putaine de parabole 
c'est pire au caire


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Faut opter pour la télé numerique ou les paraboles collectives ou au moin interdire les paraboles individuelles sur les fenetres et les balcons! C'est surtout ca qui rend les immeubles moches en plus de la pollution!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

I like in Morocco that it is oriental and modern at the same time. The same concerns Tunisia. I like to see these countries devepoping so fast.
As for Casablanca itself as i know it is the biggest city of Marocco with a good urban life


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Vivi23s*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *An Ka*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *pmontagne*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *pmontagne*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *pmontagne*


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

zrebtou 3lia mchit simana w jit l9it page koulha tzadet :lol: nice pics though :cheers: thanks for posting them


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Antonio Torres Ochoa*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com by Me


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com by Me


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com by Me


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com by Me


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com by Me


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *alex_yurin*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *mzunguman*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *mzunguman*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *mzunguman*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of those apartment buildings are looking nice


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

yep I think it is the maarif extension / ghandi boulevard / beausejour districk 
these areas are very nice
great urban feeling there


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *mzunguman*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *mzunguman*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *mzunguman*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *mzunguman*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *mzunguman*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *mzunguman*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *tiroy*


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

I love the hassan 2 mosque amazing place 
many casablanca neighboorhoods looks like you are in europe or california


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Yesterday, I went to 'Le Petit Rocher', a little pub in front of the ocean and the Mosque, it was absolutly beautiful! Greatness!


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Casablanca pourrait être une ville superbe, vraiment.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

D K said:


> Casablanca pourrait être une ville superbe, vraiment.


oui tu as raison 
il y a des secteurs de casablanca qui sont ultra moderne et tres urbaniste et propre aussi


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

the only things casablanca need is more towers


----------



## Fanatic74 (Dec 16, 2006)

Marocco is a wonderful place,I wish to visit soon as possible


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those mosques (the interior) are indeed great, very nice


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

l'Alhambra, Brasserie Restaurant été présent lors de l'Exposition Franco-Marocaine de 1915, organisée par le Général Lyautey, il fallait venir tot pour trouver une place pour le repas de midi.

Aprés l'Expo, l'immeuble fut construit pour abriter l'Hotel au 1er et la Brasserie Rest au R.D.C.

La tour attenante à l'Alhambra à droite fait partie de la Compagnie Algérienne, qui céda ses locaux à la Société Marseillaise de Crédit ( c'est le triangle qu'occupe la S.G.M.B).

En parallèle l'Alhambra à été racheté par la C.T.M, le départ... pour les colonies de vacances à Ain Kherzouza, Ras El Ma, Benslimane ex Camp Boulhaut etc.

Aprés l'extension de l'Avenue de la République, il fallait ouvrir la nouvelle voie...

La disparition de l'Alhambra, n'a pas empeché les nostalgiques à ouvri un "petit" Jardin de l'Ahambra à la Rue Berthelot!

www.marocantan.com


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *sm_gamgee*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *sm_gamgee*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *hpdi*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *hpdi*


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

Source : Flickr


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

D K said:


> Casablanca pourrait être une ville superbe, vraiment.


^^ Pour moi c'est déjà le cas!


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

pour moi casablanca c'est un grand melange 
de la californie la floride la france le moyen orient et de l'afrique


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> ^^ Pour moi c'est déjà le cas!


Objectivement non.  C'est un thread de photos ici, mais si tu veux on peut discuter de la chose sur "notre forum"


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com by ThePikarey


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing night photos of Casablanca  also nice photos are the last ones too


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *gilsongeoffrey*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *FUTURADOSMIL*


----------



## moroccan_che (Aug 29, 2008)

hchuma ngoulou 3la hadi 7ta taswera


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

moroccan_che said:


> hchuma ngoulou 3la hadi 7ta taswera


3lach? Y'a rien à cacher! It's the old medina!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


Amazing photo, amazing sunset too :cheers:


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


I have saved in my computer a similar photo during day time


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brf/3549773822/in/set-72157618455167697/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brf/3549795384/in/set-72157618455167697/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brf/3549805666/in/set-72157618455167697/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brf/3549042005/in/set-72157618455167697/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brf/3549869976/in/set-72157618455167697/


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing new shots! :drool:


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Wilayah = Prefeitura?*



Redalinho said:


> The Wilayah (Prefecture)


In Brasil, the Prefeitura is the city administration (of the município, in English: town hall, city administration), like Prefeitura do Rio de Janeiro. 
In Argentina Prefectura (Naval) is the coastal and maritime police and lifeboat institution (comparable to US Coast Guard). 
To which of these two the Wilayah compares or is it still something different?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

^^ Town hall


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

I love the mixed architecture of Casablanca, bauhaus and muslim...


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Jan Granath*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *The Outback Traveler*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *The Outback Traveler*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *The Outback Traveler*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *banjo77*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *brettersonb*


----------



## Anasscraper (Aug 16, 2009)

Casablanca is very nice! I like it!


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Redalinho said:


> par *banjo77*


very very nice. Thanks for that photo.


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Does Casa have also an intellectual life?*



Redalinho said:


> par *The Outback Traveler*



Hello, the pictures of Casa shown here seem to emphasize the city as a business and also a quite hedonistic place, with lots of bars, seaside and other restaurants and luxury shops. 
Does it also have an intellectual life, with university, theatres, libraries, bookstores and the like? Or is another city in Morocco especialized in learning, like Coimbra in Portugal? 
Does Morocco have an own publishing industry or does it import most of its books from Egypt?


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

domtoren said:


> Hello, the pictures of Casa shown here seem to emphasize the city as a business and also a quite hedonistic place, with lots of bars, seaside and other restaurants and luxury shops.
> Does it also have an intellectual life, with university, theatres, libraries, bookstores and the like? Or is another city in Morocco especialized in learning, like Coimbra in Portugal?
> Does Morocco have an own publishing industry or does it import most of its books from Egypt?


You can find everything in Casablanca, you find modern theaters, old ones, a university, libraries, and a lot of malls, shops...

Rabat, Fes, Tetouan or Ifrane are more intelectuals, cuze of big universities and libraries. The publishing industry is situated in Casablanca and Tangier like:
LE FENNEC
Tarik editions

...


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Redalinho said:


> *detengase*


Lovely pic Redalinho.. is this inside the Hassan Mosque?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

^^ Yes


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

CasaMor said:


> ^^ Hassan 2 mosque! The third biggest mosque in the world after Mecca and Medina and the tallest religious building in the world!



wow...i didnt know that...great informations...thank you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The interior of Hassan mosque is really awesome


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

domtoren said:


> Hello, here I see the entrance of an engineering school with lots of WOMEN in front of it! Is it possible and usual for Moroccan women to study exact or natural sciences?
> The photo surprised me because the news media here write constantly about discrimination of women in Islamic countries, in the place near Tanger where the present Rotterdam mayor Ahmed Aboutaleb comes from boys were sent to school but girls not. When Aboutaleb became mayor the papers here wrote about his biography and this aspect also was treated.


*Maybe in the 50's women didn't use to go to school in the rural Morocco, but thats not true nowadays.*



> In Holland and most European countries engineering and exact sciences are overwhelmingly the domain of men. Not because of legal impediments but more due to the custom and also because women prefer (or are educated and oriented) to study literary, social and care-related subjects, usually the Alpha (literature and arts) and Gamma (social, judiciary etc.) studies have majority of female studies here and Beta subjects like maths, ICT. engineering etc. are male dominated. Also economics (perceived as exact while it's mainly about psychology!!!) Medicine is both natural and social and there women are very present now.
> How is the situation in Morocco with male and female dominated studies and jobs and professions?


*Its the same here, with a lot of women in medicine, pharmacy... and men in Engeneering, Maths...
*


> The statement of Kh. Arib in her book that women went to school attracted my attention because the papers here write constantly about women and girls being kept at home and prevented to study and work because they should not have contacts with men outside the family which seems to be dishonorful.


*
The moroccan community in Holland and Germany is very conservative in comparison with the Moroccans in Morocco or in France, because they come from regions who used to be poors and conservatives, but it has changed a lot in conservative cities like Nador, were you can find today waitresses in men Cafés...*



> In Holland and Germany these practices were tolerated for a long time but in the last few years the education authorities became more strict and the compulsory school education rules now are enforced strictly, if necessary by police and courts, at least here in Holland, and the police even have a scheme for protecting girls who are threatened to be abducted to Morocco and other Muslim countries in order to protect the so-called family honor, or who could be killed by backward men who believe that women should not become too Western, i.e. to dress like Europeans, study, not marry at 16 and work outside the house.


*
In Holland and Germany they didn't care about the situation of their immigrants because they thought, immigrants will go back to their countries. (+ some Racism)
*


> However, things seem to be different in Casablanca, as Arib writes in her book and also the pictures here in SSC show a city that simply CANNOT be governed by people living as the poor peasants and workers in the Peel two centuries ago.
> She also writes that there is no religious fundamentalism in schools in Casa, the system seems to be like the Argentine one, one public school system for all (except expensive private schools for the rich)
> Argentina has a obligatory unified system for 10 tears (5 to 15 of age) and three years of pre-tertiary with orientations or streams (natural sciences, social sciences and humanities, economics, communication plus arts and production of goods and services). And after that one can work or go to tertiary or higher education. Is it true that the Moroccan system is similar to the Argentine one?


*Its not a casablanca exception, all the Moroccan cities are like that.
I didn't know that Argentina has that kind of education system. Well its seems to be very similar to the Moroccan one (Private schools for rich and upper middle class and Public ones for the others)
There is also networks of expensive foreign schools (Americans, French and Spanish...) which are called "la mission" -same price as private schools-
*


> And what about the language(s) used at school? Are all schools really bilingual or are there several networks of Arabic, Berber, French and Spanish-language schools? Here we have Dutch as basic language everywhere but, as said, some secundary intermediate-gereral and pre-university schools teach part of subjects in English, French, German or Spanish. In Brussels (biligual French-Dutch) there are two networks, one in French and one in Dutch.


*
Public is Arabic-French (or Bereber-Arabic-French in the berber regions)

Privates are French-Arabic-English

Foreign schools teach the same thing as in their countries 
*


> And finally: how is the history curriculum in Moroccan schools? Here we begin with prehistory, ancient Egypt, Greece and Rome (one year), and then the Middle Ages (one year) Renaissance, Modern and Contemporary times (one to three school years). The American continent, Asia and Africa are treated mainly as appendices of European history, as the curriculum is very Eurocentric. Islam is only a small chapter (in my school we treated it in two school lessons of one hour each) at the beginning of the Middle Ages. In Morocco, is Islam the main subject in history and Greece and Rome only a footnote, or how is it exactly?
> 
> Thanks in advance for answering


*
Mauritania Tingitina and berber civilisation
Arabs and Islam
Arabic empires
Moroccan kingdoms (the biggest part) since 700 A.C
Renaissance and European kingdoms
America...*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ I'm in love!  :lol:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *andreacatenaccio*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *andreacatenaccio*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

by *alisdair j*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/slugabed/3235233841/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Drop dead gorgeous buildings. It's a like a neighbour country to me, but it's so different. And that's cool.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

New photo:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alkanchaglar/2721034988/


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice pic christos!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

courtesy *Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

courtesy *Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

courtesy *Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

courtesy *Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

courtesy *Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

courtesy *Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Redalinho said:


> courtesy *Lee Yi-ying*


From the old Medina to the Hassan 2 mosque!  This boulevard is a little crapy!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

imageshack.us


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

a city; a name; a movie; a legend> Casablanca.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Is this Boulevard Abdelmoumen?

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/6548/87857.jpg


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

jawad5666 said:


> It was a friday, so you can basically see the green laser heading to Mecca


Earth is spheric, so i guess it is heading somewhere into space!


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Redalinho said:


> Is this Boulevard Abdelmoumen?
> 
> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/6548/87857.jpg


Yep yep 



Isek said:


> Earth is spheric, so i guess it is heading somewhere into space!


Probably, but this was meant to show the direction only


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


>


Very nice new photos CasaMor; That advertisment in the middle of the photo, what says?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice new photos CasaMor; That advertisment in the middle of the photo, what says?


Thanks! 
It says: Speak (on the phone) with only 1dirham (0,10euro)!
So cheap!


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

cool pics it is looking good


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Thanks!
> It says: Speak (on the phone) with only 1dirham (0,10euro)!
> So cheap!


The price of 0,10 euros is very cheap indeed; thanks btw CasaMor


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> imageshack.us


Nice shot, and they seemed to drop the construction of the building at the extreme left, shame !


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Tomb Raider said:


> Nice shot, and they seemed to drop the construction of the building at the extreme left, shame !


Yup right! Don't know why! hno:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The BMCI building its the national Bank of Morocco? Banque marocain? 


>


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

The National bank is "Bank Al Maghrib"

BMCI (Banque marocaine du Commerce de l'Industrie" is a subsidiary of the French financial group BNP Paribas.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

that building to extreme left I though that was a parking garage ??? look like a parking garage


----------



## cardinals1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Casablanca looks very nice. I have to visit this city once. It just looks gorgeous! I've seen Casablanca some five years ago when the Gumball rally went through the city but that's just through the camera objective. I've got to visit Morocco. Nice pictures.


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Isek said:


> Earth is spheric, so i guess it is heading somewhere into space!


OF COURSE it's heading somewhere into sapce :lol: The laser doesn't even go further than 30 km, but i wanted to say that it's orientated to mecca.


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Isek said:


> Earth is spheric, so i guess it is heading somewhere into space!


Not false! :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Redalinho said:


> The National bank is "Bank Al Maghrib"
> 
> *BMCI (Banque marocaine du Commerce de l'Industrie" is a subsidiary of the French financial group BNP Paribas*


I didnt knew that; BNP Paribas bank its a very known bank even here (in Athens, Greece)



>


Really awesome photo @CasaMor... :cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks christos! 

flickr.com


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

I think Casablanca is by far the more modern and well-developped city in North africa !

Besides, it's getting more and more attractive.


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

Galandar said:


> I like in Morocco that it is oriental and modern at the same time. The same concerns Tunisia. I like to see these countries devepoping so fast.
> As for Casablanca itself as i know it is the biggest city of Marocco with a good urban life


Yes it is...


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

jawad5666 said:


> ^^I just like to see diversity in morocco  Rabat is the capital, it's nice and clean, no highrises or skyscrapers. Casablanca is the economic city, it needs to have skyscrapers. As for fez or Marrakech, they need to be preserved, since they're the traditionnal cities around here. See what i mean ? Every city will have its own something to be proud of


+1. 

Casablanca & Rabat complete each other. That's the real richness of Morocco


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


>





reda2casa said:


> I think Casablanca is by far the more modern and well-developped city in North africa !
> Besides, it's getting more and more attractive.


That's indeed  it seems and from those photos here...


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

reda2casa said:


> I think Casablanca is by far the more modern and well-developped city in North africa !
> 
> Besides, it's getting more and more attractive.


Tu te rends compte des conneries que tu dis?

On ne dit pas de sa ville qu'elle est la meilleur du monde, mais on laisse les autres le dire de sa ville, c'est une règle basique de savoir-vivre hno:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

casablanca is great but also has dark side 
all the air pollution the crime the corruption lack of security lack of urban planing empty promises drugs robberies car accidents crazy people driving bad mentalities lack of education slums ignorant people from rural areas lies lies lies and more lies by local politicians 

casablanca needs alot of improvements 
it has the potential of being an amazing city I love casablanca but let us hope it will be much better in the next 5 to 10 years


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

Tetwani said:


> Tu te rends compte des conneries que tu dis?
> 
> On ne dit pas de sa ville qu'elle est la meilleur du monde mais on laisse les autres le dire de sa ville, c'est une règle basique de savoir vivre hno:


I feel sorry for you, but i was right !
Comparing to other cities in north africa, Casablanca is the more modern, regardless, i'm or not from Casablanca, it doesn't change anything to the *REALITY * which i'm proud of, and haven't to hide 

Besides, christos-greece is agree with me! That's confirming


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

reda2casa said:


> I feel sorry for you, but i was right !
> Comparing to other cities in north africa, Casablanca is the more modern, regardless, i'm or not from Casablanca, it doesn't change anything to the *REALITY * which i'm proud of, and haven't to hide
> 
> Besides, christos-greece is agree with me! That's confirming


^^ I agree too, I live in Casablanca, it's more modern than many cities in Europe!  The life is very good here in you have enough money, we have everything!  :cheers:


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

I like it, always been a fan of Morocco. :cheers:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*txikita69*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*txikita69*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*DANIEL87X*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*IMFROMEARTH*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*IMFROMEARTH*


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

reda2casa said:


> I feel sorry for you, but i was right !
> Comparing to other cities in north africa, Casablanca is the more modern, regardless, i'm or not from Casablanca, it doesn't change anything to the *REALITY * which i'm proud of, and haven't to hide
> 
> Besides, christos-greece is agree with me! That's confirming





CasaMor said:


> ^^ I agree too, I live in Casablanca, it's more modern than many cities in Europe!  The life is very good here in you have enough money, we have everything!  :cheers:


Ben je suis content pour vous car votre jugement est très objectif!:lol:


----------



## Algerino (Feb 18, 2007)

CasaMor said:


> ^^ I agree too, I live in Casablanca, it's more modern than many cities in Europe!  The life is very good here in you have enough money, we have everything!  :cheers:


I have enough money

How can I find a big modern public library?
Where can I find a nice Opera or theatre?
Where can I find a metro station?
Where can I find a nice park to practice by favorite sport (jogging)?
Or a simple garden to see beatiful flowers and trees?


----------



## Algerino (Feb 18, 2007)

Redalinho said:


> *IMFROMEARTH*


This mosque is huge indeed


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

Tetwani said:


> Ben je suis content pour vous car votre jugement est très objectif!:lol:


cheers ^^


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

Algerino said:


> I have enough money
> 
> How can I find a big modern public library?
> Where can I find a nice Opera or theatre?
> ...


Are you kidding ? :lol:
All that is in Casablanca and more. Except for the metro... 
You seem asking for the metro especially and not for a way for transportation.

Otherwise,do you agree with us or do you find that truly exist a city in north Africa more modern than Casablanca (except perhaps other Moroccan cities)


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

Boulevard Anfa.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

reda2casa said:


> Boulevard Anfa.


that is beautiful


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

aaabbbccc said:


> that is beautiful


Yeap! that's modernity... take a look at my signature :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last photo (at night) is really beautiful


----------



## Marokino (Sep 16, 2009)

Casablanca is a nice city, but it needs more towers.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

my favorites major streets in casablanca 
boulevard ghandi 
boulevard mouley youssef
boulevard zerktoni 
boulevard d'anfa
boulevard de la corniche 
boulevard al massira 
these are some of the best / cleanest streets in casablanca 
who agrees ? opinions ?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> my favorites major streets in casablanca
> boulevard ghandi
> boulevard mouley youssef
> boulevard zerktoni
> ...


Right! +
Boulevard de l'Ocean Atlantique
Boulevard de l'Ocean Pacifique
Boulevard Hassan 2
Boulevard Francklin Roosvelet...


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

aaabbbccc said:


> my favorites major streets in casablanca
> boulevard ghandi
> boulevard mouley youssef
> boulevard zerktoni
> ...


Boulevard anfa, al massira, la corniche have just been developed.

They're now at high international standards.

There are others boulevards concerned with the developement. Do someone has a list ?


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

I was told my my uncle cousins and friends that corniche boulevard is really really beautiful


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> I was told my my uncle cousins and friends that corniche boulevard is really really beautiful


Here is it! 

flickr.com by Me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, today's SSC banner is really awesome: Hassan II mosque in the middle looks really awesome :cheers:


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

Source : Flickr


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

Source: Google image


----------



## Skysultan (Mar 28, 2007)

^^

magnificent !

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/1991817.jpg


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> BTW, today's SSC banner is really awesome: Hassan II mosque in the middle looks really awesome :cheers:


tnx christos


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

the banner NICE !! the beautiful hassan 2 mosque with that ocean view is amazing 
I love it


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

La Corniche a été refaite et c'est juste magnifique !  ( mais faudrait qu'ils pensent à laver les dalles de temps à autre )
la photo generale du port de Casa et sa corniche par google et aussi très belle 
Congrats also for the banner !


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

tvfoudres said:


> Source: Google image


who took that pic THAT LOOKS SO COOL !


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Mikou said:


> La Corniche a été refaite et c'est juste magnifique !  ( mais faudrait qu'ils pensent à laver les dalles de temps à autre )
> la photo generale du port de Casa et sa corniche par google et aussi très belle
> Congrats also for the banner !


^^ I'm sure, you voted 1 twice with your 2 accounts (Mikou & Maghrebin)! Poor Hypocrit! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ This is not dacia logan, right?


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

Source: Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I have seen a lot of aerials photos of Casablanca city, but this below its really great


>


:cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ I can see my street on the pic!!! haha nice one!


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

WOW who took that aerial view of Casablanca ? nice shot 
I love it !!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Buildings look so white!!!*

Now I understand its name :nuts: ... there are more than one white houses in Casablanca...

Nice pics, this city is incredible, Morocco is awesome


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

lh4.ggpht.com

























































































































































































flickr.com

*Concierto de Rihanna en Casablanca:*

















































casimages.com









































































































imageshack.us

















































canalblog.com









maroc.decouverte.free.fr









abritel.fr









data4.blog.de


















































































visualtravelguide.org


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the pics! The "financial area" (HQ of banks) looks great with some really nice buildings! The aerial pic of Casa is one of the most beautiful I have ever seen, too bad south part of the city is missing  Thanks again!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Some buildings need alot of work but some buildings are beautiful / great 
I also love the SPRAWL PICTURES OF CASABLANCA !!
great job


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> I can see my street on the pic!!! haha nice one!


From the photo looks really nice area


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.ilove-casablanca.com/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos once again; keep them coming...

btw this beer in the below quoted photo is without alcohol?


>


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos once again; keep them coming...
> 
> btw this beer in the below quoted photo is without alcohol?


Nop

with alcohol :cheers:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Speaking of the aerial view of Casablanca ( like I said love the pic ) but what I would do if I had a private plane 
I would include the southern region of Casablanca ( nassim ,oasis ,sidi maarouf, la californie , polo ,bouskoura ) and the western region of Casablanca ( ain diab ,hay hassani , anfa , morocco mall area , tamaris ) that would should how big Casablanca looks 
I would also take it at night !! that would be some amazing photography of Casablanca


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pejmanphotos/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pejmanphotos/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pejmanphotos/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pejmanphotos/


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Photos made by our beloved SSC-user EUROWINTER!


















































































Thank you Eurowinter!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice pics Muttie!


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

I love these pics wow I noticed so many different " art " type of artechecture and the diversity in the buildings 
good to see this !!! VIVA CASABLANCA Let us hope more parts of Casablanca can look this great !!!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> I love these pics wow I noticed so many different " art " type of artechecture and the diversity in the buildings
> good to see this !!! VIVA CASABLANCA Let us hope more parts of Casablanca can look this great !!!


^^ U have to come and see, it's diffrent when you're in front on it!  :cheers:


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

that's my city :banana:
Casa en force.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This McDonalds restaurant looks quite new. Its new?


>


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> This McDonalds restaurant looks quite new. Its new?


It has been renovated lately, they're still working on it!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr by eurowinter


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

we plan to come to Casablanca 
I would love to see some HD videos of Casablanca 
any one drive around tape it in HD please !!! 
merci


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos from Casablanca as well


----------



## helee (Aug 26, 2007)

i love the modern design of the mcdonalds!


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

C'est un détail, mais bon, très révélateur: pas de trace de "makdounaldz" au niveau de l'enseigne...


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

At first these palm trees were ugly but now they have gotten really nice and I really like the palm trees in these round point 
it does look nice and I really love these silver balls !! that is a cool idea 
nice job


----------



## rod1225 (Oct 30, 2009)

judging from the pictures of nice buildings specially those of moorish architecture and also the beautiful people, casablanca is one place i would like to be.

this city always reminds me of that old movie "casablanca" that starred humprey bogart and ingrid bergman...one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Thnx for the kind reply rod1125! 

Source Flickr:

Building being renovated (on the right)


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Ils sont vraiment degeulasses ces buildings avec la saleté et les paraboles!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr by eurowinter


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

wow Casablanca's architecture is so beautiful and well maintained. I'm actually loving all these pictures


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

Source : Flickr


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Muttie said:


> In the last picture, you can see casanearshore.


yep that is right that area is also the Oasis / SIDI MAAROUF part of Casablanca 
very nice I like it


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

tvfoudres said:


> Source : GOOGLE image


I love this one, it's my new wallpapers! Thanks tvfoudres!  :cheers:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

just imagine in near future with the casablanca marina completed !!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> just imagine in near future with the casablanca marina completed !!


:lol: I can imagine! 
:cheers:


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

Some fotos are really nice!




aaabbbccc said:


> you can really see the sprawl of Casablanca looks amazing


:nuts:

Urban sprawl is a characterisic none Moroccan city has (probably except Marrakech)! Look Casa is covering somewhat 22 x 12 km. A city in the US with similar total population is easily covering somewhat 70x70 km! That is urban sprawl. Throughout the Middle East urban sprawl is not common. Cities mainly consist of some very dense build up area, especially residental ones. The only city that comes to my mind having some massive sprawl is Riyadh.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> just imagine in near future with the casablanca marina completed !!


Are there any photos of that marina (the area) in nowdays?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Are there any photos of that marina (the area) in nowdays?


The marina is that area in black near the mosque, it's under construction, it will be completed by 2012! 



















:cheers:


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

keep it up guys, well done ! 
more amazing snapshots.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> The marina is that area in black near the mosque, it's under construction, it will be completed by 2012!


Merci CasaMor


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Merci CasaMor


De rien Christos! :cheers:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Nice pics


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

Casablanca nightlife 























































Source : Google image


----------



## Nightjar (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm a regular over on the UK neighbourhood of SSC and I've just come back from Morocco.

The pictures all you guys are posting make the city look great but, personally, I found Casablanca to be a pretty fucking crazy place.

My girlfriend and I stayed in a rough part of town (the Jewish area I think) with a lovely but financially crippled family and my Uncle who's very weird (but not in a cool way).

Everybody around that part of town seemed drunk and were prowling around with murder in their eyes

The whole experience was quite disturbing to say the least.


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Nightjar said:


> I'm a regular over on the UK neighbourhood of SSC and I've just come back from Morocco.
> 
> The pictures all you guys are posting make the city look great but, personally, I found Casablanca to be a pretty fucking crazy place.
> 
> ...



Well, what do you expect if you stay with a poor family in a rough neighbourhood? :sly:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Nightjar said:


> I'm a regular over on the UK neighbourhood of SSC and I've just come back from Morocco.
> 
> The pictures all you guys are posting make the city look great but, personally, I found Casablanca to be a pretty fucking crazy place.
> 
> ...


not surprised at all you were in a major metropolitan area , every major city in the world has crime and ghetto areas 
What were your doing in the hood ??? When you visit a city go to a nice part of town


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Nightjar said:


> I'm a regular over on the UK neighbourhood of SSC and I've just come back from Morocco.
> 
> The pictures all you guys are posting make the city look great but, personally, I found Casablanca to be a pretty fucking crazy place.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: Take a hotel in a clean place! :lol: :nuts:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

panoramio.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

panoramio.com


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Merci pour les photos. Quelle est cette avenue dans la photo juste après le siège de la préf. Mers Sultan? Ce ne serait pas vers Sidi Maarouf?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

D K said:


> Merci pour les photos. Quelle est cette avenue dans la photo juste après le siège de la préf. Mers Sultan? Ce ne serait pas vers Sidi Maarouf?


Ca s'appele 'Allée de l'Aude', elle a été aménagée y'a quelques années pour soulager la circulation au niveau du croisement du boulevard Anoual et l'avenue du 2 Mars! Elle lie le Bd. Anoual avec l'avenue Modibo Keita et le petit pont que tu vois c'est le chemin de fer!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos once again @CasaMor really great
Many thanks - merci beaucoup :cheers:


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> Ca s'appele 'Allée de l'Aude', elle a été aménagée y'a quelques années pour soulager la circulation au niveau du croisement du boulevard Anoual et l'avenue du 2 Mars! Elle lie le Bd. Anoual avec l'avenue Modibo Keita et le petit pont que tu vois c'est le chemin de fer!


Itoube 3lik.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*ZFsl*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*ZFsl*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com by We-Present: Travel-UggBoy-The-Photographer!


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

WoW ^^ amazing pics kay: I'm going to casablanca next week and I hope I can take some good photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing pics around Casablanca city, thanks for them


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

flickr.com by We-Present: Travel-UggBoy-The-Photographer!


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

thnx guys for keeping up this wonderful thread. :cheers:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Panoramio by elakramine


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Panoramio by elakramine


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Elakramine again 














































Ah, j'oubliais : AID MOUBARAK A TOUS


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

haha, cool pics Jawad, thanks for sharing! :cheers:


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the photos guys!
Morocco has always been on my top places to visit list. In March 2011 I'll be finally visiting this amazing country, but it'll be the last part of a 4 week holiday to Europe. I'm guessing I won't have more than 7 days in Morocco, and was planning to come down via Tangier and then visit Chefchaouen, Fez, Rabat and Marrakesh. Does anyone have some tips? Which places are a must? Tourist traps? Is 2 days each in Marrakesh, Fez and Rabat enough? And finally how are the hotels with gay travellers? I'm going with my partner and I completely understand it's an islamic culture where being gay is probably illegal, but I'm just wondering how easy it'll be to get a room with one large bed... sorry for all the questions, Maybe this is not the place to write, so feel free to write me back through a private message... thank you!!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Brazil_Gold Coast said:


> Thanks for the photos guys!
> Morocco has always been on my top places to visit list. In March 2011 I'll be finally visiting this amazing country, but it'll be the last part of a 4 week holiday to Europe. I'm guessing I won't have more than 7 days in Morocco, and was planning to come down via Tangier and then visit Chefchaouen, Fez, Rabat and Marrakesh. Does anyone have some tips? Which places are a must? Tourist traps? Is 2 days each in Marrakesh, Fez and Rabat enough? And finally how are the hotels with gay travellers? I'm going with my partner and I completely understand it's an islamic culture where being gay is probably illegal, but I'm just wondering how easy it'll be to get a room with one large bed... sorry for all the questions, Maybe this is not the place to write, so feel free to write me back through a private message... thank you!!


For any information visit the moroccan forum, you can find anything, from Tangier to Chefchaoun you can take the bus, then to Fez, you have a rail station in Fez, you can take the train to Rabat, Casablanca and Marrakech, it's easy! 
Homosexuality is illegal yes but not for tourists, just be discreet on the street with your boyfriend, you have many gayfriendly bars and clubs in Casablanca and Marrakech, you will have no problem, our country is very open minded! If you want a large bed just ask for it, they have to satisfy all the client's needs, it's their job! :cheers: 
Welcome to Morocco!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> For any information visit the moroccan forum, you can find anything, from Tangier to Chefchaoun you can take the bus, then to Fez, you have a rail station in Fez, you can take the train to Rabat, Casablanca and Marrakech, it's easy!
> Homosexuality is illegal yes but not for tourists, just be discreet on the street with your boyfriend, you have many gayfriendly bars and clubs in Casablanca and Marrakech, you will have no problem, our country is very open minded! If you want a large bed just ask for it, they have to satisfy all the client's needs, it's their job! :cheers:
> Welcome to Morocco!


Chefchaoun town how big it is? I never heard about this town...


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Chefchaoun town how big it is? I never heard about this town...




^^ About 35000 inhabitants!  

Chefchaouen or Chaouen (Berber: Accawn, Arabic: الشاون‎, Spanish: Chauen) is a city in northwest Morocco. It is the chief town of the province of the same name, and is noted for its buildings in shades of blue.

Chefchaouen is situated in the Rif Mountains, just inland from Tangier and Tetouan. The city was founded in 1471, as a small fortress which still exists to this day, by Moorish exiles from Spain led by Moulay Ali Ben Moussa Ben Rached El Alami to fight the Portuguese invasions of northern Morocco. It was known as one of the main concentrations of Moriscos and Jews who sought refuge in this mountainous city after the Spanish Reconquista in medieval times. In 1920, the Spanish seized Chefchaouen to form part of Spanish Morocco. Spanish troops imprisoned Abd el-Krim in the kasbah from 1916 to 1917, after he talked with the german consul Dr. Walter Zechlin (1879 - 1962). (After defeating him with the help of the French force Abd el-Krim was deported to Réunion in 1926). Spain returned the city after the independence of Morocco in 1956.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chefchaouen
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=604981


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> About 35000 inhabitants!
> 
> Chefchaouen or Chaouen (Berber: Accawn, Arabic: الشاون‎, Spanish: Chauen) is a city in northwest Morocco. It is the chief town of the province of the same name, and is noted for its buildings in shades of blue.
> 
> Chefchaouen is situated in the Rif Mountains, just inland from Tangier and Tetouan. The city was founded in 1471, as a small fortress which still exists to this day, by Moorish exiles from Spain led by Moulay Ali Ben Moussa Ben Rached El Alami to fight the Portuguese invasions of northern Morocco. It was known as one of the main concentrations of Moriscos and Jews who sought refuge in this mountainous city after the Spanish Reconquista in medieval times. In 1920, the Spanish seized Chefchaouen to form part of Spanish Morocco. Spanish troops imprisoned Abd el-Krim in the kasbah from 1916 to 1917, after he talked with the german consul Dr. Walter Zechlin (1879 - 1962). (After defeating him with the help of the French force Abd el-Krim was deported to Réunion in 1926). Spain returned the city after the independence of Morocco in 1956.


Thank you very much CasaMor for the info about that town :cheers:


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Homosexuality is illegal yes but not for tourists


No, Homosexuality is illegal for anybody including tourist



CasaMor said:


> our country is very open minded! If you want a large bed just ask for it, they have to satisfy all the client's needs, it's their job! :cheers:


Our country is deeply deeply deeply conservative, the diference with other muslim countries is that our elite is open minded.



Brazil_Gold Coast said:


> Does anyone have some tips? Which places are a must? Tourist traps?


You can find these informations in tourism forums, SSC is not the right place:
http://www.visitmorocco.com/index.php/eng
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotels-g293730-Morocco-Hotels.html

Just don't be more naive than in your own country, like some tourists dohno:.



Brazil_Gold Coast said:


> And finally how are the hotels with gay travellers? I'm going with my partner and I completely understand it's an islamic culture where being gay is probably illegal, but I'm just wondering how easy it'll be to get a room with one large bed... sorry for all the questions, Maybe this is not the place to write, so feel free to write me back through a private message... thank you!!


Big hotels in morocco and even little hotels in Marrakech, are used to European gay travellers, find the right places on internet before coming (you will find more information by *searching in french* and translating the websites afterwords)


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Morocco is not saudia arabia !


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Brazil_Gold Coast said:


> Thanks for the photos guys!
> Morocco has always been on my top places to visit list. In March 2011 I'll be finally visiting this amazing country, but it'll be the last part of a 4 week holiday to Europe. I'm guessing I won't have more than 7 days in Morocco, and was planning to come down via Tangier and then visit Chefchaouen, Fez, Rabat and Marrakesh. Does anyone have some tips? Which places are a must? Tourist traps? Is 2 days each in Marrakesh, Fez and Rabat enough? And finally how are the hotels with gay travellers? I'm going with my partner and I completely understand it's an islamic culture where being gay is probably illegal, but I'm just wondering how easy it'll be to get a room with one large bed... sorry for all the questions, Maybe this is not the place to write, so feel free to write me back through a private message... thank you!!


welcome to Morocco and your country is beautiful as well !! I will visit Brazil some day that is must !!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Tetwani said:


> No, Homosexuality is illegal for anybody including tourist
> 
> 
> 
> Our country is deeply deeply deeply conservative, the diference with other muslim countries is that our elite is open minded.


Casablanca and Marrakech are not like Tetouan, life is different here, all you know in Morocco is the north and Tetouan! Homosexuality is not illegal for tourists, a friend of mine already said in a hotel that he wants a large bed because he's staying with his boyfriend!


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

that is so true west morocco is so much more open minded than eastern morocco you see a huge difference ! I think Tanger is also very open minded as well but as you go east toward the oriental part of morocco the attitude is much more conservative ( not as bad as saudia arabia but pretty close to it )


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Casablanca and Marrakech are not like Tetouan, life is different here, all you know in Morocco is the north and Tetouan!


I have been to all Moroccan regions including Sahara, so I know what I'm talking about. I have been so many times in Marrakech that I know each street of that city. And lots of people are hypocrit toward homosexuality, alcohol and religion because of the fu**ing social pressure.



CasaMor said:


> Homosexuality is not illegal for tourists, a friend of mine already said in a hotel that he wants a large bed because he's staying with his boyfriend!


Homosexuality is illegal because the law punish homosexuality
*
L’article 489 du Code Pénal Marocain criminalise la pratique de l’homosexualité, qui est qualifiée d’ “acte obscène et anormal entre individus de même sexe” et prévoit une sentence maximale de 3 ans de prison ou une amende de 1200 Dirhams*

Its tolerated by some people and by the government (specially toward gay tourists and wealthy gay moroccans) but law is clearly against homos.

*...We live in a third world country and a backward nation and thats a sad fact* hno:hno:hno:

TelQuel article about homosexuality in Morocco (in french):
http://www.telquel-online.com/120/couverture_120_1.shtml


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Law is against gays because it's a muslim country but you can do whatever you want at home, no need to show your ass on the street!
I'm gay and I have many gay friends, life is really cool here in Casablanca and we always have a lot of fun in Marrakech too, *you don't even live in Morocco so please your opinion is not really necessary!* :cheers:


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

I forget to tell you something, Tangier and Tetouan are two of the most tolerant cities in Morocco as well as Marakech or Casablanca


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Tetwani said:


> I forget to tell you something, Tangier and Tetouan are two of the most tolerant cities in Morocco as well as Marakech or Casablanca


Maybe I don't know this part of Morocco but they can't be as tolerant as Casablanca, Marrakech and Rabat!
Anyway, back to the topic plz!


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

ok we want more pics of Casablanca please


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys. I might just write in the Moroccan forums to ask for more tips. As for the gay thing, me and my boyfriend are pretty well traveled and are totally respectful of other cultures. Even back in Australia where I live I do not go out on the streets trying to show off my sexuality with public displays of affection. I am just a little concerned as to the reaction of hotel staff when we ask for one bed, that is all. Other than that I can't wait to get to Morocco...I've been fascinated by your country since I was a little kid...


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

aaabbbccc said:


> that is so true west morocco is so much more open minded than eastern morocco you see a huge difference ! I think Tanger is also very open minded as well but as you go east toward the oriental part of morocco the attitude is much more conservative ( not as bad as saudia arabia but pretty close to it )


Casablanca, Marrakech have two faces, they are both very modern, but also very conservative.


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

CasaMor said:


> Maybe I don't know this part of Morocco but they can't be as tolerant as Casablanca, Marrakech and Rabat!
> Anyway, back to the topic plz!



Don't you know about Ksar Kbir (Tetouan)?
They did their for years gay marriages, nobody had a problem with that.


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ Are you kidding me ??!! Don't you remember what happened when a gay marriage took place in ksar kbir ? Or should I refresh your memory ?? The people in this city nearly killed these two gays for doing what they did. It's obvious that some citites tolerate more than others, and their people sometimes clearly know if this one or that one is gay, without having any problem with that. Of course, there is a large variety of casawis for instance that don't approve gay rights, but situation is changing, and quickly !! I for example, know some gay friends and don't have a problem with that, they can do whatever they wanna do, I don't have the right to judge them for what I believe in.


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

jawad5666 said:


> ^^ Are you kidding me ??!! Don't you remember what happened when a gay marriage took place in ksar kbir ? Or should I refresh your memory ?? The people in this city nearly killed these two gays for doing what they did. It's obvious that some citites tolerate more than others, and their people sometimes clearly know if this one or that one is gay, without having any problem with that. Of course, there is a large variety of casawis for instance that don't approve gay rights, but situation is changing, and quickly !! I for example, know some gay friends and don't have a problem with that, they can do whatever they wanna do, I don't have the right to judge them for what I believe in.



It was tolerated for years, but after it became world news some people became angry. 
It weren't the people in Ksar Kbir who were angry but people from outside who came to Ksar Kbir to demonstrate.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Guys please, stop it, it's a picture thread, if you want to discuss this, there's a thread in the moroccan forum 'Are you gay?'! Post pictures! Thanks!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr by We-Present: Travel-UggBoy-The- Photographer!


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> flickr by We-Present: Travel-UggBoy-The- Photographer!


I love the " french colonial downtown casablanca " pics you have there 
very nice


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Some pix taken by Me  the quality isn't good though cause I only had my phone camera then.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos of Casablanca


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


> Some pix taken by Me  the quality isn't good though cause I only had my phone camera then.


A lot of works in that part of the city!  And the buildings need some renovation!


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

woow, great city kay:


----------



## Annouar22 (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Phevos (Mar 20, 2007)

any pics for this week's rains ?


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

^^ Awesome pics, thanks


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Hyatt Regency is Casablanca's best hotel with the Kenzi Tower and le Meridien Royal Mansour!  :cheers:


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

tvfoudres said:


>


awesome ! twin bogoss :lol:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google:

Street scene Casablanca










The always busy Mcdonalds










Moroccan country-side near Casablanca



















Casablanca airport:


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

*Taipei 101 fireworks for NY 2010*

.................


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

imageshack.us


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

imageshack.us


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Really nice photos over here kay: Té widadi ??


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Pas du tout! J'aime pas le foot!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ :lol: :lol: Pas mal! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> ^^ :lol: :lol: Pas mal! :lol: :lol:


j'ai pas compris


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Mikou said:


> j'ai pas compris


Moi je parlais de la photo! :cheers:
Ce qui est écrit = ou bikhir! = et j'aime bien! :lol:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

looks very modern and "in shape"


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

My small contribution to this wonderful thread:

The pictures were taken during this Christmas


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Some more:





























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ :lol: Ca sent l'Algerie! :lol:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Abdelatif Benkadour! C'est super cher ce coin!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

The quality of your pictures is fine Casamor! Thnx again.

Btw, whats with all the expensive cars lol, are casawi's spending all their cash on cars? :lol:


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

gr8 photos casamor 

i like the 3th building in this street


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new pics and thanks for them, CasaMor


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Muttie said:


> Btw, whats with all the expensive cars lol, are casawi's spending all their cash on cars? :lol:


That's something i've noticed in every Moroccan city. People are buying more and more expensive cars or at least new cars which means that the purchasing power is growing!!!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by CasaMor!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Thnx again CasaMor, but we need more, you know that! :lol:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Muttie said:


> Thnx again CasaMor, but we need more, you know that! :lol:


MOOOOORE! :lol: More or what? Pics or other parts of the city! I live in this neighborhood, those are my streets! haha I'll try to take some pics of other areas!


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

Tetwani said:


> That's something i've noticed in every Moroccan city. People are buying more and more expensive cars or at least new cars which means that the purchasing power is growing!!!


It's a fact, stats confirm that
the part of 4*4 and luxurious cars bought by moroccans is notably increasing 
http://www.lavieeco.com/economie/15...-kia-picanto-et-1-025-volkswagen-touareg.html
For me, the two cities where there are the most of 4*4 and luxurious cars are Casablanca and Agadir.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

CasaMor said:


> MOOOOORE! :lol: More or what? Pics or other parts of the city! I live in this neighborhood, those are my streets! haha I'll try to take some pics of other areas!


Both! More pics and more parts of the city!! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice building apartments in the last photos btw...  Generally Casablanca its a great city


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

6y 4 ever said:


> gr8 photos casamor
> 
> i like the 3th building in this street


I Love the look of this street


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Very nice and stylish buildings in this area of the city. Architecture more interesting than in Rabat.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

D K said:


> Very nice and stylish buildings in this area of the city. Architecture more interesting than in Rabat.


The new buildings of Casa are very modern! 
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> The new buildings of Casa are very modern!
> :cheers:


Thanks to you, now we also know about those great buildings :cheers:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

edit.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Muttie said:


> edit.


What's this? :nuts:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com & imageshack.us


----------



## vaybee (Jan 21, 2010)

I like cities with a mediterran touch


----------



## zazo1 (Jul 21, 2009)

vaybee said:


> I like cities with a mediterran touch


Casablanca is very far from the Mediterranean, but it's a bit like that, yes.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Some parts of Casablanca looks just like being in California


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those small parks in the city are also beautiful


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

zazo said:


> Casablanca is very far from the Mediterranean, but it's a bit like that, yes.


^^ It's so true zazito mio! :lol:



aaabbbccc said:


> Some parts of Casablanca looks just like being in California


^^ Yup! and Derb Sultan looks like the Bronx! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

I would love to see some pictures of the historical belvedere neighborhood in downtown Casablanca I hear it is charming and beautiful


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> I would love to see some pictures of the historical belvedere neighborhood in downtown Casablanca I hear it is charming and beautiful


I never go there but I'll try to find some pics for you!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by CasaMor


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

We want more, we want more!!!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by CasaMor


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by CasaMor


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

CasaMor, youre pics are GREAT thanks


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice updates!


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

Ooh my lovely city! i'm in love with u ^^


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

These latest photos are very good


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

by CasaMor


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always Casablanca by CasaMor is really very nice; merci beaucoup kay:


----------



## sofiane (Apr 29, 2006)

Super tes photos. Vraiment génial. Et on n'en veut encore encore encore... lol


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> As always Casablanca by CasaMor is really very nice; merci beaucoup kay:



^^ yes he really know the city by heart ,tnx casamor


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com by Aaron A. Aardvark


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

^^ Very nice pictures for a very nice city!!!! :cheers:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Casamor if you can ( I know you do not live there ) is it possible to take pictures of the western ocean suburbs resorts of sidi rahal dar bouazza tamaris etc ?? 
I would love to see these areas ! 
Great job you are doing !!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by CasaMor!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by CasaMor


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new shots of Casablanca btw, CasaMor and thanks


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^  

by CasaMor


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

@Casamor: T'es fier de ta corniche on dirait!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Tetwani said:


> @Casamor: T'es fier de ta corniche on dirait!


^^ Qu'est ce qui te fait dire ca?


----------



## Gölem II (Jul 7, 2009)

A question: Why the pharmacies have a green half moon instead of a green cross? (like the red cross that in muslim places is a red half moon) i don't really understand ..


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Gölem II said:


> A question: Why the pharmacies have a green half moon instead of a green cross? (like the red cross that in muslim places is a red half moon) i don't really understand ..


^^ Pharmacies have a green cross + a green half moon sometimes! Why? I don't know!


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Gölem II said:


> A question: Why the pharmacies have a green half moon instead of a green cross? (like the red cross that in muslim places is a red half moon) i don't really understand ..


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emblem..._Cross_and_Red_Crescent_Movement#Red_Crescent

http://islam.about.com/od/history/a/crescent_moon.htm

http://www.icrc.org/web/eng/siteeng0.nsf/html/emblem-history


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gölem II said:


> A question: Why the pharmacies have a green half moon instead of a green cross? (like the red cross that in muslim places is a red half moon) i don't really understand ..


In the photos above, at least one pharmacy has a green cross...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

very nice city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed...
For CasaMor and the other Moroccan friends:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryansworldadventures/3675409679/


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Most pharmacies have a green cross + green half moon - those are universal signs of institutes that deal with health (think of hospitals in America with a red cross for example, or ambulances)

Oh, and thnx for the nice picture Christos!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by CasaMor


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Thnx CasaMor, but we need more pictures! 

Btw, are you able to travel to FAR? To make some pictures of the Atlas Tower and the Hilton?


----------



## Gölem II (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks because of the answers about pharmacies, (i was wrong, i wanted to say that i saw a green cross instead a green half moon, lol, but thanks)


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by CasaMor and flickr.com


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Beuitful buildings.


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

lovely pics !

what's the boulevard's name in the first pic ?


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you for share of pics.
I should go to Morocco one day!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

T.Ishikawa said:


> Thank you for share of pics.
> I should go to Morocco one day!


Welcome! 



reda2casa said:


> lovely pics !
> 
> what's the boulevard's name in the first pic ?


Which one? The first pic in the page was Bd. Al Massira Al Khadra!


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

beautiful city.
The buildings are almost of the same height but they nicely designed.
BTW, is there a height restriction cos I couldn't see any really tall buildings.
Anyways, the Hassan II Mosque is a treasure.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

aster4000 said:


> beautiful city.
> The buildings are almost of the same height but they nicely designed.
> BTW, is there a height restriction cos I couldn't see any really tall buildings.
> Anyways, the Hassan II Mosque is a treasure.


Thanks! 
The Hassan II mosque is the highest building in the country (210m) and no one is allowed to built higher! Some towers are under construction but shorter than the mosque!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of those new apartment buildings are indeed very nice


>


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice pics CasaMor! But we need pics of the atlas tower and the area around the Novotel hotel  Much more highrise there.


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

Picassa


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> Which one? The first pic in the page was Bd. Al Massira Al Khadra!


that's it!
well thanks, the improvements made on the streetscape definitely succed. 
I hope people will keep it beautiful and clean.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

The latest pics:cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Nice pictures tvfoudres! Merci! 
:cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by CasaMor


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing new photos of Casablanca, tvfoudres... the weather (sunny) makes them very nice


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Casamor.
Is the Atlanta assurances building on Bd Zerktouni?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

D K said:


> Thanks for the pics Casamor.
> Is the Atlanta assurances building on Bd Zerktouni?


You're welcome! It's in Bd. d'Anfa!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

CASABLANCA










source: site web du Morocco Mall


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Redalinho said:


> CASABLANCA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is an old pic where are the twin towers I do not see them


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Yes it's an old pictures! :lol: And the Twin Center is behind the photographer!  :lol:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

no that is impossible the twin towers are not behind the photographer that facing north 
the twins are south of the square in this photo we are looking southbound


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> no that is impossible the twin towers are not behind the photographer that facing north
> the twins are south of the square in this photo we are looking southbound


:lol: Come on! I live in Casablanca, I'm sure about what I'm saying! The Twin Center is behind the photographer, I've no doubt about that!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

aaabbbccc said:


> no that is impossible the twin towers are not behind the photographer that facing north
> the twins are south of the square in this photo we are looking southbound


Casamor is right


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> thanks sidi maarouf was nothing and just a few houses and empty farm land when I was living there I remember once you pass the OCP building there was almost nothing
> I may be a senior citizen but I have so much youth


Sidi Maârouf NOW:  (it's still growing, many project over there!)


















































from SSC


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

that is cool looks like a growing middle class suburb of Casablanca


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

In few words those new photos are very nice


----------



## Unfold (Feb 4, 2010)

CasaMor said:


> It's Atos Origin!!! I've already been there!
> :cheers:


Right !


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

I love the casa techo park but it would be even better if it was painted pure white


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

edit!


----------



## fairouz78 (Apr 17, 2009)

je suis surprise de la modernite de cette grande ville du maghreb j'adore les photos que vous postez je me rend parfois sur d'autres villes c des photos merdiques alors que casa vous avez su capter ce que nous voulons voir encore plus d'immeubles modernes et de superbes residences  continuez a nous faire voyager merci


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

I always heard about Casablanca, but I never saw pics from there.. It´s very impressive, mediterranean and beautiful city!


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

MadeInRio said:


> I always heard about Casablanca, but I never saw pics from there.. It´s very impressive, mediterranean and beautiful city!


Mediterranean??This beautifull city is on the Atlantic coast!!!:lol:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow!! The city is very nice and urban. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice aerial view of the city...


>


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Thanks guys! 



aaabbbccc said:


> that is cool looks like a growing middle class suburb of Casablanca


You have Californie near Sidi Maârouf, it's not a middle class suburb, it's one of the most expensive in Morocco! 
:cheers:


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

Flickr


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

Last one is a good shot.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photo of the mosque during the sunset:


>


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

tvfoudres said:


> Flickr


Very nice quality, I'd love to have such a camera! 
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

fairouz78 said:


> je suis surprise de la modernite de cette grande ville du maghreb j'adore les photos que vous postez je me rend parfois sur d'autres villes c des photos merdiques alors que casa vous avez su capter ce que nous voulons voir encore plus d'immeubles modernes et de superbes residences  continuez a nous faire voyager merci


Un peu de respect pour les gens qui font l'effort de poster les autres photos, et pour les autres, qui les apprécient.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Elle a raison! Y en qui postent n'importe quoi juste pour garder leur ville sur la page 1 même s'ils savent que leurs photos sont pas agréables à regarder!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

CasaMor, we need more pictures. Go outside and take some!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed, the quality of the above night photos is really good... :yes:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## fairouz78 (Apr 17, 2009)

DK: je ne voulais offenser personne , mais avoue que parfois il y'a des villes ou ils mettent n'importe quoi: des immeubles préts a s'effondrer, des poubelles des tombes etc... mais casa il y'a du lourd ici on delaisse pas la qualite au profit de la quantite je suis d'origine algerienne et ce site m'a donne envie d'aller visiter casablanca:cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pics, very urbans and good architecture. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That Italian restaurant looks really very nice and should have really nice, tasty plates...
Have you been there, CasaMor?


>


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> That Italian restaurant looks really very nice and should have really nice, tasty plates...
> Have you been there, CasaMor?


Of course many times! 
I often order some tagliatelles Alfredo!  :lol:


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

Mare_nostrvm said:


> Mediterranean??This beautifull city is on the Atlantic coast!!!:lol:


I know that.. but I mean that it seems like a mediterranean city...


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

^^well it has mediterranean weather


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

Flickr


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

From the twin center :










flickr


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Casablanca is wonderful, thanks for the pics!


----------



## fairouz78 (Apr 17, 2009)

casamor les immeubles que tu prend sont super modernes c un régal pour les yeux si tu peux nous prendre des belles résidences il y'en a de trés belles a casablanca merci


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

Flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

fairouz78 said:


> casamor les immeubles que tu prend sont super modernes c un régal pour les yeux si tu peux nous prendre des belles résidences il y'en a de trés belles a casablanca merci


Ow navré j'avais pas vu ton commentaire, merci en tout cas! Je vais essayer de poster plus de photos d'immeubles modernes et nice looking! 
:cheers:


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Lovely pics of my city, thanks


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Tomb Raider said:


> Lovely pics of my city, thanks


You're welcome, c'est ma ville à moi aussi! :lol: :lol:
Tu sais, y a des endroits que je découvre ici sur SSC ou je ne suis jamais allé!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Of course many times!
> I often order some tagliatelles Alfredo!  :lol:


I bet that food is really delicious kay:

Very nice, lovely photos of Casablanca


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> flickr.com


33 :lol: mazal ma3fa 3lih lah!!!:lol:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Beautiful developing city. The coastline, the palm trees and the restaurants are reminiscent of California.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ 


















































flickr.com


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Casablanca the best city of N.Africa!


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Casablanca may have some of the worst corrupted leaders but it is one of the nicest cities and the coolest people around in the world


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

tvfoudres said:


> From the twin center :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic but couldn't find it @ flickr
I want tosee the photographer's gallery


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

Redalinho said:


> nice pic but couldn't find it @ flickr
> I want tosee the photographer's gallery


Here is the link :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ablok/4428608571/







































Flickr.com


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google:


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ablok/4303185545/


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Casablanca has some serious traffic issues.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tvfoudres said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ablok/4303185545/


This photo is really amazing, no doubt... good find tvfoudres


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

the last pictures are nice ! :cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

tvfoudres said:


>


OMG, awesome!!!!!!!!!!! I love it, thanks! :cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr and SSC


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice as well


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

The twin center :





































http://www.flickr.com/groups/architecturecasablanca/


----------



## dakhla (Jan 12, 2010)

beautiful pictures, casablanca is a great city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The twin center, twin towers of Casablanca... i love that very much


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

panoramio.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr by serghini3d


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos of Casablanca, including this one CasaMor:


>


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

nice shot of the hassan 2 mosque and it will be even better once the marina is done


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> flickr by serghini3d


tremplin 2010 ( l'boulevard) sma3t darouh f les anciens abattoirs dya hay mohammedi - ( pas loin de Casa voyageurs et à coté de laprophan )


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

reda2casa said:


> tremplin 2010 ( l'boulevard) sma3t darouh f les anciens abattoirs dya hay mohammedi - ( pas loin de Casa voyageurs et à coté de laprophan )


Bah oui, ca se passe chaque année aux abattoirs!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

By CasaMor


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

nice shot !! wow 
is this from your house ? at night it must be even better I bet


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> Bah oui, ca se passe chaque année aux abattoirs!


Je me souviens que j'ai assisté à une soirée metal en 2005, j'étais encore lycéen, il était organisé dans le COC.. l'boulevard a tjrs été nomade


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Nice pics indeed casamor!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Merci! 



aaabbbccc said:


> nice shot !! wow
> is this from your house ? at night it must be even better I bet


Nops it's a friend's from an 11th floor! 
:cheers:


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice pictures there


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by Redalinho ===> Merci!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Flickr:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google:


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Nice pics Casamor, you are doing a good job!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Your photos/shots CasaMor are really very nice


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

D K said:


> Nice pics Casamor, you are doing a good job!





christos-greece said:


> Your photos/shots CasaMor are really very nice


Merci les guys! 
:cheers:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

wow ! casamor nice job I like it


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good, very nice photos


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

Flickr by cliffwilliams


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

flickr and google image


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

flickr


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

by CasaMor


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

By Casamor


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

Beautiful city !!! nice photos !! 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------
For to us a child is born, to us a son is given, and the government will be on his shoulders. And he will be called Wonderful Counselor,Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace. ( Isaiah 9 )


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful photos, thanks CasaMor! :lol: Erolisk!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by CasaMor


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by CasaMor


----------



## fairouz78 (Apr 17, 2009)

super ,casamor comme dab


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really awesome, superb photos by CasaMor :cheers:


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Some pîcs taken by me


----------



## The-Script (May 30, 2010)

CasaMor said:


> by CasaMor, hosted on imageshack.us


^^ Home!!!

Ca a beaucoup changé depuis la dernière fois.

Merci beaucoup guys


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photos from Casablanca


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ 


























from SSC Morocco


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sidi Maarouf ? I like that area


----------



## rotterdam sky-high (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice photo's!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Exactly  nice ones CasaMor...


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

Fb.com et flickr.com


----------



## fairouz78 (Apr 17, 2009)

aller casamor donne de tes nouvelles , ce thread est dans le coma sans toi


----------



## tvfoudres (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/karlbuhagiar/5246942985/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathan_guy/5246205155/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathan_guy/5246323641/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/karlbuhagiar/5247536090/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathan_guy/5246298465/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


Beautiful Casablanca, would love to see more pics from the older sections of the city.....


----------



## midotoria (Jan 24, 2009)

casablanca is amazing


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Linguine said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Beautiful Casablanca, would love to see more pics from the older sections of the city.....


The medina? It's very ugly and dirty, t needs some renovation! 

I'll try to post some pics!


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

As far as I understood Casablanca is the main economic capital of Morocco, Rabat is administrative capital and Marakesh is a tourist destination. Right?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Galandar said:


> As far as I understood Casablanca is the main economic capital of Morocco, Rabat is administrative capital and Marakesh is a tourist destination. Right?


Yup!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

By fabricevrigny


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ :cheers:

*Casablanca's old city center (french colonial)*


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

CasaMor said:


> The medina? It's very ugly and dirty, t needs some renovation!
> 
> I'll try to post some pics!


:lol:Yes it's very ugly. The worst medina in Morocco in my opinion

But are there any future plans to renovate it or not?


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

CasaMor said:


> ^^ :cheers:
> 
> *Casablanca's old city center (french colonial)*


Wow beautiful renovation:cheers:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

DSCF6116 by *SIN CITY*, on Flickr


DSCF6131 by *SIN CITY*, on Flickr


DSCF6112 by *SIN CITY*, on Flickr


DSCF6119 by *SIN CITY*, on Flickr


DSCF6121 by *SIN CITY*, on Flickr


DSCF6217 by *SIN CITY*, on Flickr


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by CasaMor


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by tvfoudres









by logike

























by CasaMor


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by teystoon


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

parts of it remind me of Huntington Beach, California!!


----------



## [Prinny Man] (Feb 9, 2010)

wa ha ana da 2outali3ou thread !  Nice pictures ! keep'em coming !


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

great pics you can see the diversity in Casablanca
I hope that ugly old medina will have good results when it is done 
there is also another medina called the new medina AKA Habous , that medina is clean and pretty and is located south of Downtown Casablanca


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

By Teystoon
























































By Tomb Raider


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

Good Job, Guyz.
we rilly need to show the world more of Africa.


----------



## yan_95 (Oct 1, 2010)

aliberrada


----------



## DuckSauce (Dec 28, 2010)

yan_95 said:


> aliberrada


Wow, I like this one :cheers:


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Hiergunda


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Aldi


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Hiergunda


----------



## Zolozai (May 3, 2010)

yan_95 said:


>


Novemberdelta


----------



## Zolozai (May 3, 2010)

kaidow said:


>


.a


----------



## Zolozai (May 3, 2010)

yan_95 said:


> SundayChildCarola


.a


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great pics of Casablanca....thanks for the updates.:cheers2:


----------



## Zolozai (May 3, 2010)

yan_95 said:


>


midom


----------



## Zolozai (May 3, 2010)

Linguine said:


> Great pics of Casablanca....thanks for the updates.:cheers2:


you are welcome :cheers:

30km of two Tramway lines to be fully functionning the 12/12/12


----------



## Zolozai (May 3, 2010)

The old new town


----------



## Zolozai (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Zolozai (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Zolozai (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Zolozai (May 3, 2010)

hmde said:


> flickr


.a


----------



## Zolozai (May 3, 2010)

CasaMor said:


>


by CasaMor


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Massan II Mosque by 蔵-Kura, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Casablanca-Park of the Arab League2 by paulwwheeler, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

1041 Casablanca Marokkó 2002 03 15 by johanndeu1968, on Flickr


----------



## sofiane (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

This city name is very beautiful


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

google


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

google


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

ssc morocco by blacko


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

cityscapes.ma


----------



## sofiane (Apr 29, 2006)

Casablanca, Morocco :

New Marina Project and Hassan II Mosque :


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

P1000985 by mustapha_ennaimi, on Flickr


P1000779 by mustapha_ennaimi, on Flickr


P1010126 by mustapha_ennaimi, on Flickr


P1010536 by mustapha_ennaimi, on Flickr


P1010527 by mustapha_ennaimi, on Flickr


P1010517 by mustapha_ennaimi, on Flickr


P1010171 by mustapha_ennaimi, on Flickr


P1010548 by mustapha_ennaimi, on Flickr


P1010526 by mustapha_ennaimi, on Flickr


DSC_1305 by Tomasz Nowak, on Flickr


DSC_1312 by Tomasz Nowak, on Flickr


Avenue Hassan II by Tomasz Nowak, on Flickr


DSC_1304 by Tomasz Nowak, on Flickr


Avenue Hassan II by Tomasz Nowak, on Flickr


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

CasaMor said:


> ^^


Ils ont arraché le C de BMCE Bank juste à droite :nuts:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and charming Casablanca....thanks for the pics @Muttie. :cheers:


----------



## Mhammed (Dec 13, 2013)

[
Casablanca - Hassan II Moschee by Martine Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

beautiful..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4028/4718415658_03d6a86b13_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2945/15322955877_bbcb349a7a_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/509/20079045252_eb7b9eafb8_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

great..


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5645418810/sizes/l


----------

